# Naruto 662 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jan 15, 2014)

You know the drill. 



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 15, 2014)

i think that sasuke will get the rinnegan. i also think sakura will get to punch the ground a few times. 

hopefully an explaination to what kurama said to garra though i think naruto stuff will be gone for a few chapters.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like Kishi found a way to give Sasuke Rinnegan by having Hashi give him the rest of his power.

Naruto is off to get the rest of the Yin Kyuubi chakra.

Tobirama surprised me with his attack, but his failure, did not. 

Madara remains awesome.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 15, 2014)

Reactions; Talking; Kage (here or there); Rinnegan Sasuke.

What I'd like: Tsunade and Raikage w/Onoki falcon punching the Gedou statue in the jaw.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 15, 2014)

I just fear that Kishi is going to repeat prior actions with the Juubi


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 15, 2014)

*Chapter 662 Prediction*:  Vindication

As we all know, Sasuke's MS trumps Madara and pushes him on the defensive all the while the Juubi powers up again.


Future Chapters:

With Naruto, Gaara rushes him to the backlines where Sakura begins her treatment.   She remembers Chiyo's words that Jinchuuriki's die when their Bijuu is extracted.  And frantically putting everything she's got to saving Naruto.   She unleashes her potential that surpasses Tsunade (which we been waiting for, for a very long time) and manages to save / stabilize Naruto.

Minato and Kakashi defeats Black Zetsu and rush over to Naruto and sacrifices himself once again by transferring Yin Kurama into Naruto, but in the process it ends his Edo Tensi and he turns to ash.   Naruto wakes up, unleashes the 9 Bijuu and awakens as the new Ridoukou.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jan 15, 2014)

We will see what will happen to naruto.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 15, 2014)

*Naruto 552 Prediction*
Coup de Grace

Tobirama: *Damn, right through the heart*
Madara: You should have joined my side, oh well
_Sasuke looks in his eyes with his mangekyou_
Madara: ?
_Sasuke bursts into Amaterasu flames_
_Madara absorbs it_
Tobirama: *Impressive, an enton kage bunshin*
Madara: I already told you a jutsu like this isnt worth acknowledging
_Sasuke appears behind Tobirama and swings his sword, which is covered in raiton and enhanced_
_Madara jumps over it_
Madara: !
_Sasuke cuts the rods attached to Tobirama_
Madara: So your intended target was the rods...
Tobirama: *His chakra is no longer streaming inside*
_Tobirama teleports out_
_Sasuke falls back beside Tobirama_
Madara: They ran away, excellent strategy.
Tobirama: Thanks.
Sasuke: I need you to do something for me.
Tobirama: I'm all ears.
Sasuke: Attack him, exactly how you attacked him a few moments ago.
Tobirama: ? Why, he has my brothers sage mode, my speed is ineffective. 
Sasuke: Trust me, it will work.
-------
Madara: Now then, lets begin the extraction process..
_Tobirama teleports behind him_
Madara: !? This again?
Madara dodges and disarms Tobirama, Madara goes for a choke hold but Tobirama teleports again
Madara: Bansho Tennin!
_Tobirama gets pulled to the ground and Madara impales his back with a rod_
Madara: That's twice in a row I've beaten you
_Tobirama spits water needles at his arm and Madara just blocks it_
_Above is Sasuke about to swing his sword_
Madara holds him up again.
Madara: This is a serious case of dejavu.
Madara grabs the sword and stabs Sasuke in the heart
Madara: Let me guess, a clone?
Sasuke: Yup...
_Sasuke bursts into Amaterasu flames_
Madara: !??
Madara: Oh my....oh my...I can't believe me, of all people, would fall for this.
_Sasuke standing behind Tobirama with his eye focused on_
Madara: I never saw it coming because I never thought you would be stupid enough to waste a perfectly good eye on a overestimated jutsu.
Madara: !?
_Sasuke's eye isn't closing._
Madara: I see...your chakra...it reaks of Hashirama.
Sasuke: He gave me his last chakra, in order to stop you, this is only a minor bonus.
--------------------
Tobirama: This is..the Izanami..
Sasuke: He's in my loop
Tobirama: Now's our chance!
_Tobirama stabs Madara in the neck with a kunai but the kunai breaks_
Tobirama: * He's still under my brothers sage mode*
_Sasuke charges chidori and launches it towards his face_
---------------------
Madara: So is this your master plan? Trying to get me to throw away the infinite tsukyomi plan, or stay in this genjutsu forever?
Sasuke: ....
Madara: Hmmm let me think about that one...sure, why not.
Sasuke: !??
------------
_Madara comes back to reality_
Sasuke/Tobirama: !??
_Madara grabs both Sasuke and Tobirama by the neck_
Madara: Did you really think a jutsu like that could have held-----??
_Everything around Madara is black_
Madara: This is...Hashirama's...
Sasuke: Bringer of darkness.
Madara: * He used Izanami to set this up?*
Tobirama: DO IT!
Madara: RELEASE!
_Last panel shows Sasuke inches from decapitating Madara_
*Chapter end.*


----------



## rac585 (Jan 15, 2014)

i predict sasuke wouldn't let himself get stabbed THAT easily. too early as well. it's funny how kishi can't even make us worried.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Madara tells Sasuke that the Alliance is going to betray him/abandon him, just as his own people and Konoha abandoned him.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

I predict hype. It's been a while since I cared about this manga! GG Kishimoto!



PikaCheeka said:


> Madara tells Sasuke that the Alliance is going to betray him/abandon him, just as his own people and Konoha abandoned him.



uuuhhhhh


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara tells Sasuke that the Alliance is going to betray him/abandon him, just as his own people and Konoha abandoned him.



And Sasuke rebuts "I expect it.  I have a plan" (in different words)


----------



## Jad (Jan 15, 2014)

- Tobirama immobilized
- Sasuke immobilized
- Naruto immobilized
- Hashirama immobilized
- Gaara busy carrying Naruto

Seriously, this is the TIME, give us the other sub-characters to shine, shit man. This is the best time for it to happen, let us poor folks who like the lesser characters get something out of this fight. Don;t waste this chance for us Kishi, come on, do it already. I mean you have had many opportunities, now is the time. PERFECT CHANCE...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 15, 2014)

We see if the stabbed Sasuke is a form of genjutsu(I don't think so)or a kind of clone(maybe the crow clone of Itachi or something Amaterasu based) and if Madara will be impressed by Sasuke for once.
In the meanwhile we'll see how Naruto is doing and what will be Gaara's role in helping him.
Maybe it's time to see what the Gokage and Sakura are doing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I predict hype. It's been a while since I cared about this manga! GG Kishimoto!
> 
> 
> 
> uuuhhhhh



You know it's likely. He didn't kill him for a reason. He probably wants to fuck with him.


----------



## vered (Jan 15, 2014)

we'll see what happened with Sasuke,but  i expect more Rinnegan related action and perhaps some explanation about the powers we've seen in action.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## RBL (Jan 15, 2014)

I predict gai going eight gates


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 15, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> I predict gai going eight gates



That wouldn't be enough to scratch one of Madara's hairs. He would have to atleast open the 9th Gate to accomplish anything. But since Kishi isn't Kubo luckily that won't happen.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 15, 2014)

I think that kishi made many incapacitated characters so that lesser characters would take the spot.

Konoha 11 ,Gai etc all will appear now.


----------



## Sin3dd (Jan 15, 2014)

Naruto will get the other half of Kurama's chakra from Minato.


----------



## TRN (Jan 15, 2014)

Sin3dd said:


> Naruto will get the other half of Kurama's chakra from Minato.



that not going to save naruto.... he will still die


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Remember that there is a color spread next week, too!

Pretty sure it will be Madara. I feared a Naruto/Kyuubi spread but I feel like after this chapter Mads is more likely...


----------



## Gortef (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Remember that there is a color spread next week, too!



I bet it will be a "meanwhile completely elsewhere" -spread showing Konohamaru & Co helping to defend the village.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 15, 2014)

was sasuke even impaled? his reaction to it was more like "what is this?" than "oh fuck" so i mean maybe he didn't feel any pain or something.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 15, 2014)

Gai time to shine baby. 

I don't want Sasuke to just get the Rinnegan like that. I think it should be done better and more should happen, it should be something monumental not just a random stab wound then 

"Here you go Sasuke, Rinnegan! Now you're > Madara somehow" 

I want some more dialogue, I want the Bijuus and Obito to somehow tie into this whole powerup.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 15, 2014)

If Gaara is taking Naruto back to where Sakura and Tsunade are hanging out with the rest of the Alliance I predict pairinglulz to ensue.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 15, 2014)

Things are getting interesting... Prediction for the next 3-5 chapters:

Next up we're getting explanation of Madara's weird powers. Was it Rinnegan jutsu that stopped Sasuke mid-air? No matter, I think Sasuke is taken out as well. He doesn't die but he can't fight anymore. Madara takes Sasuke's left eye for himself.

Hiruzen attacks Madara with the Gokage, though Madara defeats them all effortlessly with his new powers. Minato and Kakashi are still fighting Zetsubito.

Madara seals the Bijuu inside himself, becoming the Juubi Jinchuriki. All hope seems lost as Madara is ready to activate Mugen Tsukuyomi. However he is shocked when he is stopped by Naruto. Kurama's plan is revealed: Gaara took Naruto to the Shinju and gave him the fruit to eat, granting him an insane powerup.

Final battle is ready to begin.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 15, 2014)

I predict that Sasuke will use Izanagi, with Kishi completing the parallel of the scene to explain how Madara escaped after Hashirama's stab. We will have Madara commenting exacly on this, and then mentioning that if Sasuke can use Izanagi, it should mean that he has Senju powers. 

It will make Madara's perspective regarding the "new eye" more clear, since I believe that when he commented this to Tobirama, he was talking about the possibility of Sasuke advancing his eye. 

Since Madara himself doesnt know how Rinnegan is supposed to awake, he could be testing the death experience theory, since he awakened it before his death. The "i dont know if it will stick with me" part, could mean that while he himself was able to escape death(most likely through Izanagi, pos rinnegan awakening), he doesnt know if Sasuke will be able to, and if he doesnt, it means that he gets the eye for himself.


----------



## Krippy (Jan 15, 2014)

Madara lectures sauce while in midair.

Sasuke bursts into a flock of hawks, madara commends him on his genjutsu.

Sauce sets up some sort of counter attack that fails. More lecturing.

Scene switches to obito.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke will be fine. Just a flesh wound. 

Naruto will probably be saved by Yin Kurama completely retconning this whole deal.


----------



## calimike (Jan 15, 2014)

*WSJ #09 (Jan. 27th) Lead CP & Cover: Naruto 
~Happy 15th Anniversary manga!*


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 15, 2014)

What does the preview say ?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 15, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke die. 

Zetsu reveals he is in charge.

No one poops as a result, the end.

Or something close to that.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 15, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> What does the preview say ?


Something about Naruto, then about Madara and Sasuke 


I'm still waiting for the Gai preview to come true


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> You know it's likely. He didn't kill him for a reason. He probably wants to fuck with him.



I was trying to convince people of it this morning. 

I just hope my feeling over the Rinnegan is a lie.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 15, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Something about Naruto, then about Madara and Sasuke
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the Gai preview to come true



I'm pretty sure gai will go 8 gates very soon. The rookies will do something also...

Gaara is going with Naruto somewhere...
Sasuke will need to stay on the verge of death and wait for the rinnegan.
Tobirama and Hashirama are out
Hiruzen and orochimaru are saved for latter maybe..
Hokages are useless against Madara
Kakashi and Minato are chit chating with BZ

Gai and a few others could do something, maybe orochimaru and hiruzen to but I doubt that.

Only high taijutsu moves could maybe hold Madara busy.


----------



## Jikayaki (Jan 15, 2014)

The binding jutsu given to Sasuke by Hashirama activates binding Madara temporarily while Sasuke collapses from the stab wound. The rest of the chapter is mostly filler of the reaction of the events so far from random alliance fodders with maybe a few rookies expressing worry regarding Naruto. It then ends as Gaara arrives by Minato, Kakashi, and Obito with Naruto.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2014)

So hash orang gave sasuke a blinding jussi for madara could it be his darkness genjutsu? Only thing that seems to fit


----------



## Xeros (Jan 15, 2014)

dat chap was epic

Sasuke musn't die, Orochimaru needs that body of his!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 16, 2014)

I really suspect that if Sasuke doesnt really pull a way out, he will be awakening rinnegan next chapter. Madara said that he awakened it right before his death and he wound that he seems to have made in Sasuke is a straight kill one, if he is going to "die", he will die next chapter, no time for struggle. And then there is the fact that we will have color pages, i wont be surprised if the "event" happens right at the beginning of the chapter.


----------



## Jad (Jan 16, 2014)

I just hope Kishi stops with the senseless speeches and lectures. I've had enough of them. End it already. Enough chit-chat. It's boring when Madara starts rambling on about his ideals and politics, "Oh, this ninja world needs me, Hashirama failed, I have the power, Konoha needs a tax reform, high interest rates, we need to throw in the carbon tax, blah blah blah, I am this and that much better than you." It's just dribble to me at the moment. It's white noise. I just know it's going to happen, his going to sit down and lecture Sasuke. "You are an Uchiha, you could stand next to me, I heard what your brother did, Itachi would have wanted this, I am your grandpa.". Mean while the Alliance is sitting there scratching their ass doing nothing - just not existing. 

That's what I predict, long lectures and speeches, some sought of bull-shit move Hashirama gave Sasuke (Madara repellent spray) that will last an entire chapter with the effects working at the end (cliffhanger: "What will Madara do!?"). What Kishi should do next chapter though? Pick up his pencil, put his brain in creative mode, and start drawing up some of them Alliance members doing something.​


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 16, 2014)

I want Uchiha backstory coming directly from Madara's point of view, now thats a lecture that i would like him to give


----------



## Trojan (Jan 16, 2014)

I read a prediction that stated Naruto will meet the younger son, while Sasuke will meet to older son of the sage.
I find that really interesting. @.@


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2014)

I predict


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> I want Uchiha backstory coming directly from Madara's point of view, now thats a lecture that i would like him to give



i would like his point of view as well , also how he met nagato all the way until he obtained the rinnegan


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 17, 2014)

Chapter 662: Siblings.

Sasuke's face looks like its slowly losing life. As his body starts to fade and Madara is shocked. Flashback from when Sasuke went to stand infront of Hashirama. Hashirama tries to explain that the Uchiha clan have two very distinct ocular genjutsu that with Uchiha powers alone are completely uncontrollable. But with the power of Senju and Uchiha the izanagi and izanami become controllable assets to an Uchiha. He reveals normally that an Uchiha will go blind. But since Sasuke has an EMS it should help with the effects.

Hashirama informs sasuke that he should try and trick Madara into using Izanagi by using his own and then trap him with Izanami. And gives him details on Izuna. We find out that Izuna used Kagutsuchi and had a powerful genjutsu called Koto-amatsukami. That he believes Sasuke also is kin to these same mangekyo powers and to try and use koto amatsukami to change Madara from his current path. 

Hashirama Places his hand on sasuke chest and a seal forms infusing his chakra physical energies and life force directly into Sasuke to power him up and leaves Sasuke with the message. If you can't stop Madara w/o using the force. Then I believe you are the only one with the power to stop him.

Flashback ends.

Sasuke Uses Izanagi and attacks Madara and puts him on the defensive. Scence switches to the fight Between B. Tobito and Kakashi and Minato. Black Zetsu informs that they are only prolonging the outcome. And informs Minato that the kyuubi has already been extracted and Naruto is dying.  And now the only thing left is his half. Kakashi lets minato know he can leave Obito to him as B. Tobito Attacks minato  and minato warps to Naruto where he still has his chakra connected to Naruto via his seal. and see his son dying. 

Scene switches back to Sasuke vs Madara. And Madara critically injures Sasuke and Sasuke does the same. But both recover thanks to the power of Izanagi.  Madara informs Sasuke that he should once again reconsider joining him before he has to take the gloves off and kill him. Sasuke refuses and gives Madara a chance to give it up and join him and come back and protect the Uchiha Clan like his little brother had originally wished. Madara informs sasuke that that man that cared for the Uchiha clan and his brother is no longer living.  That the only thing left for him now are the power of his brothers eyes and Mugen Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2014)

LMAOOO that should be the new profile pic.

If not genjutsu and Sasuke going hard. Hopefully not much talking.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2014)

I wonder shouldn't obito awaken the rinnegan in his eye because he has hashiramas DNA and it close to death?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 17, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I wonder shouldn't obito awaken the rinnegan in his eye because he has hashiramas DNA and it close to death?


Obito lacks EMS. Only Madara and Sasuke have eyes that can be rinnegan.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2014)

And insides . I wonder when we will finally see Obito troll for one last time. 

Really excited for the next chapter.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jan 17, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Sasuke will be fine. Just a flesh wound.
> 
> Naruto will probably be saved by Yin Kurama completely retconning this whole deal.


a sword poking in and out through your chest cavity is hardly a flesh wound 



Gabe said:


> So hash orang gave sasuke a blinding jussi for madara could it be his darkness genjutsu? Only thing that seems to fit


doubt it. Hiruzen proved someone could still move in that genjutsu and realize it's a genjutsu. For someone who had 0 problems fighting with literally no eyesight, that genjutsu won't be anything Madara can't handle. If it was something readers already seen before, i think he would've mentioned it by name. So by that virtue i believe it's something that hasn't been seen from Hashirama yet. Maybe something that is associated with his senjutsu somehow. That is, assuming Sasuke didn't just get Minato'd already.


----------



## WT (Jan 18, 2014)

Prediction 662#

*Scene per Naruto's subconscious*
????: Naruto! Wake up
Naruto: ... 
????: Naruto, can you hear me!
*Naruto slowly opens his eyes*
Naruto (Groggy): Huh?.. who's this
????: I live within the subconscious of the Bijuu
Naruto: ... Old man ... who are you
*An image is shown with the Sage of the 6 paths standing in front of Naruto*

*Scene switches to Sasuke/Madara*
Madara: Pity that a young man with such potential was wasted. You could have joined me.
Sasuke panting: Never!
Madara: Huh ... so in your last moments, are you going to blabber on about peace. Is that why you don't want to join me. Should I get out a cloth to wipe my tears away with after you're done with a final sentimental speech? 
Sasuke: ... I'm not that much inclined towards peace. The reason why I won't join you is because I'm better than that.
Madara: ...?
Sasuke: You're nothing more than a failed relic of the past clinging desperately onto life. Abandoned by your friends and deserted by your clansmen, you then brought shame on the Uchiha name after it had been entrusted to do. All you are trying do now is bring revenge on those who left you for someone better. Bhahahahaha, if you were dead and all Uchiha lived, Uchiha Izuna would be the first to piss all over your grave. My goal was to restore the honor of the Uchiha clan. That won't be achieved as long as you're wasting my oxygen. 

*Madara is annoyed by those words*

Madara: Shut up and die ....

*Suddenly, Sasuke begins to vanish*

Tobirama: It can't be ... Izanagi!
*Madara looks impressed, Sasuke then suddenly appears and tries to stab him from the back. This doesn't succeed and Madara stabs him again*
Madara: Well that didn't go exactly to plan did it
*Sasuke begins to vanish again*
Madara: ..?!?!? How
*Sasuke reappears from a different angle. Madara stabs him a third time*
Madara: This is the end, you've used Izanagi twice now. Foolish if you ask me.
*Sasuke vanishes for a third time*
Madara: ....This can't be possible!! How are you doing this!
*Sasuke re appears. Madara stabs him again*
Madara: ?! ... This is not Izanagi! This is Izanami!
*Madara looks angry but impressed as well*
Madara: To think that I could be trapped in a genjutsu of this sort. Hashirama gave you some of his power didn't you.
*On the outside Tobirama is quite impressed*
Tobirama: Sasuke end him while he's stuck in the genjutsu.
Sasuke: Heh, both my eyes are still intact. Must have been Hashirama's cells. Alright, I'll kill Madara.
*As Sasuke is about to Chidori Madara, White Zetsu appears and acts as a cushion for Madara. Sasuke's blade pierces White Zetsu instead*
White Zetsu: Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
*Sasuke looks annoyed. He dispatches White Zetsu and goes for Madara again. He is however suddenly repelled by Shinra Tensei*
Sasuke/Tobirama: ?!?
Madara: Its no use, I've broken free. 
Sasuke: How??! For that you must be willing to accept real...
Madara cuts: Reality? you say. I accepted that a long time ago.
*Madara then attacks and stabs Sasuke with Susano*
Tobirama: Damn it!
Madara: This is the end young Uchiha.
*Sasuke is impaled and thrown meters away, he begins to fade into his subconscious*

*Scene switches to Hiruzen who's gone a complete transformation into an Ape like being*
Orochimaru: To think that you would undergo this transformation sensei. The true powers of Sarutobi Sasuke.
Hiruzen: Its my time to shine!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 18, 2014)

I predict InoShikaCho.. and Hiruzen...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2014)

teh preview

"Naruto's down!! Confronting Madara, Sasuke will...!?"


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 18, 2014)

Prediction:


> Now that the Frees People of the Shinobi World can no longer watch the sorrow that the Shinobi Alliance is experiencing at the dreadful hands of Madara Uchiha, they then decided to aid the Shinobi Alliance. They could not just sit around waiting for their end, even if they could not win the fight.
> 
> Thus they formed a host, a host in which that is made up of men from: the Land of Waves, the Land of Rivers, the Land of Sound, the Land of Frost, and various other countries that surrounded the Five Great Shinobi Nations. Their numbers equaled to about a 10,000.
> 
> A speech is delivered, "My dear kin, we are facing a great threat to our world. The Five Great Shinobi Nations attempted to the defeat the threat, suffering heavy losses, and still continue to fight. These are the same people who once murdered our kin during the past shinobi wars, yet they are sacrificing their lives to save the world, the world in which we abode in. Now my fellow kin, it is our turn to join the fight even if we stand no chance against an enemy who possesses god-like power. If we die we die with a will of our own, not the will that is of an illusion."



Which brings up the question, why hasn't Kishi let the other villages join the fight to save the world? It's their home too, not just shinobi's.


----------



## Abz (Jan 18, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> teh preview
> 
> "Naruto's down!! Confronting Madara, Sasuke will...!?"



cheer him up??



serious note:

expecting a deja vu for madara...now that they are directly in front of each other...madz will see izuna in sasuke....plus

think about it....sasuke can understand madara the most...in brotherly relationships...screw naruto...


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2014)

I predict Izanagi. :ignoramus


----------



## PopoTime (Jan 19, 2014)

next few chapters

Madara: "Heh, quite a pathetic showing from you, last Uchiha."

Sasuke disappears into a flock of crows

Madara: "What! genjutsu?"

Tobirama then appears behind him and is stopped the same way

Madara: " i see... so this is Izanami, heh quite impressive for one so young"

Sasuke then frees Tobirama

Tobirama: " You trapped him in a Genjutsu?"

Sasuke: "No, i used Izanami, but it wont hold him for long, Teleport Madara as far away as you can, whilst i prepare this Jutsu."

Tobirama: "I see, i suppose Hashirama gave you it, and in addition, that is why both of your eyes are still functioning"

Tobirama then warps Madara over to the Tsuchikage, who uses a collosal earth Style jutsu to seal him in, Meanwhile, Sasuke sits down and closes his eyes.

Over with Gaara and Naruto, they rush towards a Shinju root

Gaara: "I hope what the nine tails said was true, hang on Naruto!"

They land at the Shinju root, and Naruto's Hakke fuin seal begins to open by itself,

Gaara: " what is this?!?"

Suddenly the Shinju is absorbed into Naruto, the Earth begins to shake and thunderclouds appear in the sky due to the sheer volume of chakra Naruto is emitting

Chapter ends with Naruto opening his eyes.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

i predict the ninja cats will make their glorious return and help sasuke


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 19, 2014)

No, there won't be any ninja cats.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 19, 2014)

Long term prediction:  Sasuke seriously needs to genjutsu Naruto into seeing  Sasuke murder everyone he loves and believe they are all dead to truly understand Sasuke, otherwise the whole thing is just a hypocritical double standard.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 19, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Long term prediction:  Sasuke seriously needs to genjutsu Naruto into seeing  Sasuke murder everyone he loves and believe they are all dead to truly understand Sasuke, otherwise the whole thing is just a hypocritical double standard.



That is so ignorant...

Sasuke lost his family, those where his loved ones...

Naruto didn't have a family to begin with, witch is worse ? Both suck equally.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 19, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Long term prediction:  Sasuke seriously needs to genjutsu Naruto into seeing  Sasuke murder everyone he loves and believe they are all dead to truly understand Sasuke, otherwise the whole thing is just a hypocritical double standard.








I predict


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 19, 2014)

First, I predict a lame color spread for the anniversary. And second I think we'll see Sasuke falling down mortally wounded. Hiruzen and Oro will jump in and attack, the rest of Taka in tow. Hiruzen will finally show the ultimate move which we never got to see while he was alive and which entertains Madara for a couple of seconds. While the two occupy Madara for a bit Taka has what is supposed to be an emotional moment with Sasuke, but comes off as ridiculous since Taka's group dynamics are so very cheap and forced. In the end Juugo will give up his life to bring Sasuke back from the near dead and in the process Sasuke awakens the Rinnegan while Madara applauds.



Gabe said:


> So hash orang gave sasuke a blinding jussi for madara could it be his darkness genjutsu? Only thing that seems to fit



There's something else. Remember how natural energy can turn someone who fails to control it into stone? What if Hashirama had a jutsu which forced the victim to draw in more natural energy than he could control and turned him to stone? Just like the Uchiha have a jutsu which can stop those of their brethren who have lost their way, shouldn't the Senju have a jutsu which can do the same with their own clansmen. Izanami to counter Izanami and Hashirama's jutsu to counter Sennin Mode. Makes sense if you ask me.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> No, there won't be any ninja cats.



but i want them


----------



## King BOo (Jan 19, 2014)

I predict Rinnegan Hawk uses Rinne Tensei, reviving his ancient family of Rinnegan Hawks, and they proceed to Asura path to turn themselves into mecha hawks


----------



## Klue (Jan 19, 2014)

Juugo saves Sasuke's ass again. He unleashes his Perfect Susano'o, but Madara's Rinnegan proves far too powerful.

As expected.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 19, 2014)

Chouza will appear and die.. not in this chapter but sooner... mark this post


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jan 19, 2014)

Gaara flies Naruto away from the battlefield and then takes advantage of him well he's passed out.

Oro saves Sasuke somehow. He hasn't done anything in awhile, needs to get off his ass.

Minato, Kakashi, sit around making stupid faces and do their best to be shit dads/teachers.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 19, 2014)

Sasuke on the verge of death....
Madara goes to take his second rinnegan... because it takes time for the gedo mazo to transform
We see Naruto and gaara going somewhere, probably to Minato...
The rookies or other characters could get a moment to shine in trying to stall madara...
Minato and Kakasi do something also or they chit chat

The end.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 19, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> That is so ignorant...
> 
> Sasuke lost his family, those where his loved ones...
> 
> Naruto didn't have a family to begin with, witch is worse ? Both suck equally.



I'm referring to Sakura, Kakashi, Hinata, etc.   (Yes, it has already been done with Pain) but I would like to see Naruto in complete despair.  I want to see Naruto believing all is lost to see what he would have to say about Sasuke.  The point is this; it is unforgivable.  Sasuke should not be forgiven for that.  

That is what Sasuke feels about Konoha.  It is unforgivable what they did to Sasuke and Itachi, yet Sasuke is acting along with the idea that its' okay as "it was to protect the village".  The point is to put Naruto is a stressed state to test his true mental capacities when all his emotions are wrecked.  The Pain arc was not enough.  Naruto needs to suffer more.  Only that will be a true test of will.

However, you are right it is probably unlikely.  It would still be worth seeing to prove Naruto's strength compared to Sasuke's resilience.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Jan 20, 2014)

Madara recieves a pride obliterating bitchslap from Orochimaru for damaging his prize.


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2014)

Roberts-The-Vile said:


> Madara recieves a pride obliterating bitchslap from Orochimaru for damaging his prize.



That would be awesome 

Madara "so now you want to fight? "

Orochimaru "leave my bitch alone "

Madara "what?"

Orochimaru "I said.... leave.... my bitch.... alone "


----------



## Kyu (Jan 20, 2014)

Predicting nothing but Sauce wankage next chapter.



> I would like to see Naruto in complete despair.  I want to see Naruto believing all is lost



Y'know, this took place twice in the battle with Obito alone.


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Y'know, this took place twice in the battle with Obito alone.



Yeah, it would be overkill.... Especially when shika died, tsunade put her hand on him and he instantly healed


----------



## auem (Jan 20, 2014)

Tobirama will show a new jutsu....reverse FTG...
he will throw a kunai to Sasuke's leg,then teleport Sasuke away just before Madara finish him off...


----------



## Shattering (Jan 20, 2014)

Itachi and Kabuto appear out of nowhere and save Sasuke, Madara attacks Itachi but yata mirror blocks it, Madara says he needs to become the juubi jin to face Itachi, chapter ends


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 20, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Itachi and Kabuto appear out of nowhere and save Sasuke, Madara attacks Itachi but yata mirror blocks it, Madara says *he has no chance now and gives up*, chapter ends



fixd.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 20, 2014)

I predict that Kankuro appears and puppeteers the shit out of Madara


----------



## Monna (Jan 20, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict that Kankuro appears and puppeteers the shit out of Madara


LOL does anyone here remember the last chapter that Kankuro actually made an appearance?


----------



## Klue (Jan 20, 2014)

Only one more day until Rinnegan Sasuke takes the scene.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> Only one more day until Rinnegan Sasuke takes the scene.



Sorry Klue, but you're likely going to have to settle for Rinnegan Madara......
Sasuke just acquired a new set of eyes, not to long ago.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> Only one more day until Rinnegan Sasuke takes the scene.





If sasuke actually get the rinnegan this arc, I'll post a pic of me naked with a feather in my ass!


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 20, 2014)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> If sasuke actually get the rinnegan this arc, I'll post a pic of me naked with a feather in my ass!



Since it's a foregone conclusion that Sasuke will get it I'm going to make a thread where NF can vote what kind of feather once it happens. That all right with you?



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Sorry Klue, but you're likely going to have to settle for Rinnegan Madara......
> Sasuke just acquired a new set of eyes, not to long ago.



Usually I would agree, but since Kishi apparently decided that the EMS doesn't grant any power up beyond the MS I think it's pretty likely that Sasuke will get the Rinnegan before this battle is finished.


----------



## vered (Jan 20, 2014)

We are getting a cover and a colored page ,so if anything,i'm sure something big will happen this chapter(not sure the Rinnegan will be this thing,at least not for now).


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2014)

Sasuke gets the mangekyu rennigan


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 20, 2014)

vered said:


> We are getting a cover and a colored page ,so if anything,i'm sure something big will happen this chapter(not sure the Rinnegan will be this thing,at least not for now).



Aren't getting the colorpages because of the 15th anniversary? So the colorpages ought to be pretty much worthless in terms of special content. It'll probably be a meaningless scene with a thank you for your support line


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Aren't getting the colorpages because of the 15th anniversary? So the colorpages ought to be pretty much worthless in terms of special content. It'll probably be a meaningless scene with a thank you for your support line



I thought naruto was first released in October.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 20, 2014)

I hope for predict Taka Bunshin.

Would also like to take a moment to solidify my stance in the _Anti-Rinnegan Sasuke Camp._


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 20, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm referring to Sakura, Kakashi, Hinata, etc.   (Yes, it has already been done with Pain) but I would like to see Naruto in complete despair.  I want to see Naruto believing all is lost to see what he would have to say about Sasuke.  The point is this; it is unforgivable.  Sasuke should not be forgiven for that.
> 
> *That is what Sasuke feels about Konoha.  It is unforgivable what they did to Sasuke and Itachi, yet Sasuke is acting along with the idea that its' okay as "it was to protect the village". * The point is to put Naruto is a stressed state to test his true mental capacities when all his emotions are wrecked.  The Pain arc was not enough.  Naruto needs to suffer more. * Only that will be a true test of will.*
> 
> However, you are right it is probably unlikely.  It would still be worth seeing to prove Naruto's strength compared to Sasuke's resilience.



danzo did that and the elders, how in the world 3 people = konoha  its beyond me.

sasuke puts the blame on everyone and then hahirama said where exacly the fault is.... this is why we get the story of konoha and forming and sasuke realize the system was retarded and not the village and the hokages failed and the elders not all konaha

sarah your the only sasuke fan i can understand...  but please try to see the whole picture

system and 3 people doesnt mean konoha...

ex. if obama declares war that dosent mean the whole americans are a bunch of assholes who want war....

Naruto mental was already proven with nagato and obito... if you truly want to see naruto's will you will see it when sasuke betrays him and naruto will forgive him.... obito already foreshadow that sasuke will betray... 

The power to forgive someone who did alot of stuff to you is the power of will, like mandela who was in prison


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> I thought naruto was first released in October.



It's what the preview says so that's what I'm going with.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 20, 2014)

vered said:


> We are getting a cover and a colored page ,so if anything,i'm sure something big will happen this chapter(not sure the Rinnegan will be this thing,at least not for now).



do color pages ever reveal something big? i thought they were mostly just a continuation of the final panel in the previous chapter. i think it'll be madara holding up a bloody sasuke.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder what shitty 14th anniversary cover we will get.



 I'm pretty sure that we already had the 14th anniversary cover this autumn. With NaruSasu, HashiMada and Juubito in the middle


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I'm pretty sure that we already had the 14th anniversary cover this autumn. With NaruSasu, HashiMada and Juubito in the middle



that shit stain cover was the........... anniversary cover? sdyuck


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2014)

I assume something like this could happen:

1- Gaara and Naruto (where they're going)
2- Kakashi and Minato (something related to Naruto)
3- Sasuke and Madara (the "trick")


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Jan 20, 2014)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> I assume something like this could happen:
> 
> 1- Gaara and Naruto (where they're going)
> 2- Kakashi and Obito (something related to Naruto)
> 3- Sasuke and Madara (the "trick")



now that i am thinking about it. hashirama gave sasuke some jutsu to bind madara because he has hashis senju chakra. what if madara reversed that and did this "binding" on sasuke ?
maybe because of this sasuke couldnt move...

secondly:
is this a early chapter or not ?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> that shit stain cover was the........... anniversary cover? sdyuck



Shit? It was epic 

And yes, it appears to be for the 14th anniversary of serialization.

So the one coming should be celebrating something else. Or just your usual cover Kishi puts in every volume.


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Shit? It was epic
> 
> And yes, it appears to be for the 14th anniversary of serialization.
> 
> So the one coming should be celebrating something else. Or just your usual cover Kishi puts in every volume.


it has sasuke, obito, and naruto in i. insta fail


----------



## takL (Jan 20, 2014)

it has hash. instant win.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's my overall prediction for the next couple of Chapters.

662: Death all Around 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Gaara takes Naruto to Minato and Kakashi, and explains Kurama's plan.  He says that both Kakashi and Minato are necessary for it to work.

Black zetsu slips away with the rinnegan due to Minato and Kakashi not paying attention.

Madara stabbed Sasuke because he sensed Hashirama's chakra within him.

Sasuke attempts to bind Madara with Hashirama's jutsu, but Madara turns it around on him.

Sasuke is still bleeding out, and Madara tells him to prepare for death.





663: New Powers 

*Spoiler*: __ 




The stage switches to Naruto, Kakashi, Minato, and Gaara again.  Kakashi goes into the Kamui dimension and pulls out the arm of the Gedo Mazo that he sent there.

The yin half of of Kurama explains that even if he were to be resealed within Naruto that he would still die.  That's why sealing a piece of the Gedo Mazo in Naruto is the only way for him to survive.  

Gaara says that there is more too it than that, and pulls out the tail of the tails that the gyuuki left behind.  Gaara explains that Naruto still has a piece of the Chakra from Bijuu 2-7, and that he still holds a piece of the chakra from the one tails.  Kurama's plan was to seal a piece of bijuus along with the his yin half into the arm of the Mazo in the hopes that he could give Naruto the power to fight Madara.

Gaara initiates a jutsu, and chakra chains shoot out of the Mazo arm, to the hachibi tentacle, Gaara himself, Minato, and Naruto as the chakra of the bijuu are pulled into the arm.

Minato then seals the Arm into Naruto and claims that the rest is up to him.

Switch back to Madara and Sasuke.

Sasuke is bleeding out as Madara slowly approaches him.  He contemplates the end of his life as Madara comes nearer.  His mental anguish at the though of dying causes him to awaken the rinnegan, and Hashirama's chakra begin to heal his wounds.  He then stands up an leers at Madara.

Just then black zetsu appears at Madara's side and asks how things are going.  Madara implants the second rinnegan and proclaims that things are going splendidly.





664: Rinnegan vs Rinnegan

*Spoiler*: __ 





Madara explains that he injured Sasuke so that he could awaken the rinnegan, and even though Sasuke has no chance of beating, him he should be plenty entertaining until the Juubi is revived once more.

Sasuke and Madara both activate their perfect Susanoo, and become engaged in a large scale fight. Madara has the upper hand due to Hashirama's sage chakra, and Sasuke is beaten back.

Meanwhile Naruto once again enters the inner dimension of the bijuu, and sees all of the bijuu standing around him.  However, there is an old man in the center.  The man reveals himself as the Sage of the six paths.




665:  True Purpose

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sasuke and Madara continue their fight.  Sasuke eventually realizes that he still has Juugo's cells and couples them with Hashi's chakra to once again use the Curse seal sage transformation and fight more evenly with Madara.

Madara is impressed, but explains that the ritual for completing the Juubi is almost complete.

Back in the Bijuu inner dimension.  Naruto explains to Hagoromo that Madara has achieved the same rinnegan that he has and that, he has almost revived the juubi once again.

Hagromo says that he new that this day would eventually come and that's why he sealed a piece of himself with the consciousness of the bijuu, so that anyone who gains both their trust and their chakra would be able to speak with him.  He then goes on to explain that since he created the bijuu, he can recombine them with banbutuszozo to allow them to achieve their true purpose, but since the largest part of the chakra Naruto has is from Kurama the new juubi will resemble him the most.

Hagoromo then merges the Bijuu to create a large mokuton version of Kurama with 10 tails.  Who introduces himself as Inari.

Hagoromo then drapes Naruto in his cloak and hands over his staff and tells him to go.

Naruto awakens in the real world and enters a juubi mode similar to the one that Obito entered, and stands before Madara.





666:  The dream begins

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto and Sasuke's power is too much for Madara, and he can no longer defend himself.

He compliments Naruto and Sasuke on their power, but explains that it's too late the juubi has been revived once again.  As he seals the Mazo into himself.

After this Naruto and Sasuke are overwhelmed by his power and he knocks them both unconscious.

Madara proclaims that it's his victory as we see the eye of the juubi in the moon and the world begins to change.




The pacing may be too quick but I definitely think that this is more or less where the manga may be going.  I do think that something important will happen on chapter 666 whether it be the the beginning of Infinite tsukuyomi, or the reveal of the rikkudou sennin, or something else entirely.


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2014)

takL said:


> it has hash. instant win.



madara and hashi are the only one who look good here.

obito looks like cinderela's step mother with that face.

naruto is too generic in that stance.

and sasuke is like "what the fuck am i even doing here?".


----------



## Gabe (Jan 20, 2014)

Madara hits sasuke and hashiramas jutsu activates sasuke cast madara in it. Seems to work for a bit but in the end it fails.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 20, 2014)

i predict Sasuke unlocking Rinnegan , then he use almighty Push on Madara causing Madara to fall of Gedo Mazo.The chapter will finish whit Sasuke using Rinne Rebirth Jutsu to revive Itachi,Shisui and the other Uchiha Clan members Itachi killed.


----------



## Klue (Jan 20, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Here's my overall prediction for the next couple of Chapters.
> 
> 662: Death all Around
> 
> ...




Definitely an interesting read, thanks.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 20, 2014)

Fuck is the point of the Rinnegan if Sasuke still depends on Sage trans and ps


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jan 20, 2014)

let me just say that we will see FLASBACKS. You al have been warn.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 20, 2014)

I wonder if we'll get any reaction panels. Expected them last chapter, but we just got two random fodder. Maybe, with both Naruto and Sasuke seemingly dying, we might get something of Sakura wondering again who she would save like she did back in the Kage Summit arc. Not that I want her to, but it's a possibility.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Fuck is the point of the Rinnegan if Sasuke still depends on Sage trans and ps



For him to break out of Mugen Tsukuyomi later


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 20, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> i predict Sasuke unlocking Rinnegan , then he use almighty Push on Madara causing Madara to fall of Gedo Mazo.The chapter will finish whit Sasuke using Rinne Rebirth Jutsu to revive Itachi,Shisui and the other Uchiha Clan member Itachi killed.



Sasuke wouldn't kill himself to bring back Itachi and the clan.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 20, 2014)

i wish early chapter. won't happen. 

can rinnegan revive just anyone killed form any point in time? or was madara a special case, went through a ton of prep? sasuke reviving his clan, literally, is borderline fanfiction so it might actually come true though i'm pretty sure he will survive the series anyway.


honestly sasuke probably isn't even wounded right now. damn genjutsu battles.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 20, 2014)

takL said:


> from wsj
> naruto preview
> "Naruto's down!! Confronting Madara, Sasuke will...!?"
> .



Sasuke will stay down on the verge of death...


----------



## Klue (Jan 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Fuck is the point of the Rinnegan if Sasuke still depends on Sage trans and ps


So he can tangle with Rikudou level opponents.


----------



## navy (Jan 20, 2014)

I predict Sasuke is using Genjutsu


----------



## rac585 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Sasuke will stay down on the verge of death...



he pop a coolie and be just fine.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 20, 2014)

I predict Hiruzen will finally make himself useful and get those pesky rods out of his dear sensei.


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Fuck is the point of the Rinnegan if Sasuke still depends on Sage trans and ps



The fuck was the point of EMS if it is like MS and what was the point of all of narutos kyuubi transformations?


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> I predict Hiruzen will finally make himself useful and get those pesky rods out of his dear sensei.



I just thought of something..... what if sasuke saves tobirama?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 21, 2014)

we find out before the fight with naruto and bee, itachi and nagato met these teens who had very promising chakra prowess. They wanted to do everything in their power to maintain peace in the world so itachi and nagato agreed to train them. Using a very powerful form of tsukiyomi itachi brought nagato and the 3 teens into the tsukiyomi realm where time in the real world was extremely slow compared to this realm. itachi and nagato projected their eyes into these teens using a forbidden dormant jutsu into them allow them to only use their power upon the disappearance of itachi and nagato in the pure world.

These teens were taught everything about akatsuki, madara, the world etc and were trained in every art form known by the duo until the point where the teens each became extremely powerful. itachi and nagato left the teens with a message "protect the ninja world with your new found powers" and the teens agreed.

With the kids not being of uchiha or senju lineage they could not fully control the powers that were borrowed from itachi and nagato, but again with the forbidden jutsu that they learned it turned out that by fusing a bit of chakra by the person who killed the one who gave them their power (sasuke killing itachi) and (nagato dying for naruto's sake), they awaken the key that brings their form to life. A non uchiha or senju carrying the power of the uchiha and senju along with the ultimate dormant forbidden jutsu creates an entire new entity never seen before, it's even an unknown to madara.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> I just thought of something..... what if sasuke saves tobirama?



Tobirama: "Sasuke....you remind me of...Kagami."


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> Tobirama: "Sasuke....you remind me of...Kagami."



"Sasuke, you remind me of madaras dad"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 21, 2014)

Sasuke obviously lives, but he is stabbed. Madara makes him nervous. 



vered said:


> We are getting a cover and a colored page ,so if anything,i'm sure something big will happen this chapter(not sure the Rinnegan will be this thing,at least not for now).



Color pages don't depend on whether or not something big happens in a chapter. There have been several major events in the story in the last couple of months (Obito's defeat, Madara's return, the kyuubi extraction) and none of them got color pages. Those three things are pretty hard to  one-up right now.

Sometimes CPs aren't even related to the chapter. Remember the random samurai one?


----------



## auem (Jan 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> I just thought of something..... what if sasuke saves tobirama?


before that he need to save himself first....


----------



## celebrei (Jan 21, 2014)

- The Jutsu Hashirama gave to Sasuke activates.

- Madara becomes bound by the Jutsu and is immobilized

- Sasuke takes out the sword from his chest, looks down on Madara

- Instead of talking to Madara, Sasuke stabs him in his Hashi boobs, Senjutsu Chakra goes to Sasuke

- Madara is shocked, he slowly withers away 

- Last Panel: Sasuke's eye transforms slowly changing into Rinnegan


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Jan 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> I just thought of something..... what if sasuke saves tobirama?



...But Tobirama is there to save Sasuke. Spikes and all.


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> ...But Tobirama is there to save Sasuke. Spikes and all.



What if sasuke uses ST? I mean.... je did take notcie of it twice in the past


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 21, 2014)

Giving another Rinnegan to Uchihas sounds repetetive so i think the chances for Sasuke with Rinnegan are slim. Its far more likely he awakens the dojutsu of the Uchiha ancestor, the spiral eye.
Naruto needs a power up to now since he has lost Kurama and becoming Jinchuuriki of Yin Kurama is also pointless because that wont change shit. Its time for Naruto to discover the power of his clan that sleeps dormant inside of him. What might it be ?
Something like Kuji-kiri or the original art of ninja magic in many myths. Its the art of altering reality through the use of symbols or writings, exactly what seal formulas are and the Uzumaki specialize at those. 
Kishimoto also took the idea for the hand seals in Naruto from Kuji Kiri since Ninjas in fiction and legends supposedly use not only writen symbols to execute their magic but hand seals as well.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jan 21, 2014)

predict : Sasuke copying tobirama's ST justu


----------



## O-ushi (Jan 21, 2014)

Something tells me that the jutsu Hashirama taught to Sasuke could involve anyone of three things:

1. Senjutsu that isnt properly controlled turns the user in to stone
2. Hashirama's type of Senjutsu + Mokuton if not properly controlled can go "berzerk" (Remember what happened to Danzou and the Zetsu clones that were defeated)
3. Whenever Juugo uses his brand of senjutsu he goes "insane"

I'm betting that whatever jutsu Hashirama taught Sasuke it seal him for a little moment, but ultimately it will force Madara to seperate himself from what ever bits of Hashirama he has inside of him to get out of the jutsu Sasuke is going to use on Madara, 
Unless they show that Sasuke really is goner next chapter.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2014)

Hiruzen may be defeated next like hashi & tobi. U_U


----------



## GoldenMic (Jan 21, 2014)

I predict:
Naruto going Sage Mode Berserk after he sees how Sasuke is stabbed.


----------



## Sagitta (Jan 21, 2014)

O-ushi said:


> Something tells me that the jutsu Hashirama taught to Sasuke could involve anyone of three things:
> 
> 1. Senjutsu that isnt properly controlled turns the user in to stone
> 2. Hashirama's type of Senjutsu + Mokuton if not properly controlled can go "berzerk" (Remember what happened to Danzou and the Zetsu clones that were defeated)
> ...



That's what I'm thinking. He is going to lose that part of Hashirama and turn him into stone. I also like the other possibilities.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> predict : Sasuke copying tobirama's ST justu



The biggest slap in the face to minato fans ever.


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> predict : Sasuke copying tobirama's ST justu



I see that many people are also thinking this and not just me


----------



## Talis (Jan 21, 2014)

Wood will come out of Sasukes heart.


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2014)

Talis said:


> Wood will come out of Sasukes heart.



A crwo clone


----------



## auem (Jan 21, 2014)

Talis said:


> Wood will come out of Sasukes heart.



most probable immediate outcome..


----------



## Mariko (Jan 21, 2014)

auem said:


> most probable immediate outcome..



Why not a wooden clone? It worked on Maddy... 

(Or a wood-lightning clone, just for the ) 


*Spoiler*: __ 



(Or a wooden-lightning crows clone, just for the  )


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2014)

From sasukes look, I think it is a clone or a  genjutsu


----------



## Klue (Jan 21, 2014)

GoldenMic said:


> I predict:
> Naruto going Sage Mode Berserk after he sees how Sasuke is stabbed.



Naruto simply dies as his heart breaks.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 21, 2014)

Like I said in my thread earlier. 

The binding jutsu works but only on hashirama cells. Causing Madara to have to rely on his Uchiha powers exclusively. Creating the opportunity for sasuke to "surpass" prime Madara in a pure Uchiha powers only fight.

On a side note this why I and most people hate the Uchiha focus. Kishi had to systematically disable every good guy just so sasuke could get some focus. So once again an after thought gets to screw everyone over.  Not to mention the ridiculous sasuke looks like mads brother shit from nowhere.


----------



## Klue (Jan 21, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> Like I said in my thread earlier.
> 
> The binding jutsu works but only on hashirama cells. Causing Madara to have to rely on his Uchiha powers exclusively. Creating the opportunity for sasuke to "surpass" prime Madara in a pure Uchiha powers only fight.



No one cares about just Uchiha powers anymore; it's all about Rikudou now. Gotta take that next step baby.


----------



## falconzx (Jan 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> No one cares about just Uchiha powers anymore; it's all about Rikudou now. Gotta take that next step baby.



Uchihype is so 2013


----------



## Mariko (Jan 21, 2014)

I predict:

Sasuke performs a Izuna-clone no jutsu while being stabbed. 

It'd not be Talk No Jutsu, but pure Troll No Jutsu, as expected from Sasuke!


----------



## falconzx (Jan 21, 2014)

From Sasuke, I'd expect a higher degree of Plot-no-Jutsu


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2014)

falconzx said:


> From Sasuke, I'd expect a higher degree of Plot-no-Jutsu





How about the last panel never happening in the first place?

Not a genjutsu or anything but we sse sasuke and madara clashing Susano'os as if the last page never happened?


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 21, 2014)

Sasuke uses Kage Mokuton Bunshin no Jutsu!


----------



## Klue (Jan 21, 2014)

Sasuke revives himself via Rinne Tensei Plus Ultra.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Sasuke got stabed its not genjutsu cuz tobirama has panel there, its not a clone, madara can see clones....


He will stay on the verge of death getting flashbacks in order to pull a rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't care what happens to Sasuke, as long as he awakens the Rinnegan so I can aim infinite lawls at the other two STs.


----------



## falconzx (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm gonna lawl for sure if anyone else other than Maddy gets Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Jan 21, 2014)

falconzx said:


> I'm gonna lawl for sure if anyone else other than Maddy gets Rinnegan



Itachi is Naruto's true father; Minato is simply a sperm donor.


----------



## eurytus (Jan 21, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> Like I said in my thread earlier.
> 
> The binding jutsu works but only on hashirama cells. Causing Madara to have to rely on his Uchiha powers exclusively. Creating the opportunity for sasuke to "surpass" prime Madara in a pure Uchiha powers only fight.
> 
> On a side note this why I and most people hate the Uchiha focus. Kishi had to systematically disable every good guy just so sasuke could get some focus. So once again an after thought gets to screw everyone over.  Not to mention the ridiculous sasuke looks like mads brother shit from nowhere.



you know what screw everyone over? senjutsu. and who has it? Naruto.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Itachi is Naruto's true father; Minato is simply a sperm donor.



Is it just me or nardo and itachi could be like very good friends.

And tobirama was like a brother to Naruto cuz hashi parallel...


----------



## Mariko (Jan 21, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Sasuke got stabed its not genjutsu cuz tobirama has panel there, its not a clone, madara can see clones....
> 
> 
> He will stay on the verge of death getting flashbacks in order to pull a rinnegan.



Are you serious my friend?

He's been stabbed right in the heart. There's no dojutsu that can fix that.

Besides, him having the rinnegan NOW would be a pretty lame asspull. 

No. Definitely no. He didn't let his sword fall for nothing (remember Deidera's fight). There's a seal on it or else. 

It's all part of Hashi's strategy.

If not, as I said... #featherintheass


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 21, 2014)

Sasuke dies, Madara kills Naruto and Gaara with a blink.
Manga ends.


----------



## falconzx (Jan 21, 2014)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Are you serious my friend?
> 
> He's been stabbed right in the heart. There's no dojutsu that can fix that.
> 
> ...



Well, I do believe we are expecting some new Plot no Jutsu from Sasuke after all


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2014)

I can imagine naruto being surrounded by Sakura and a minato clone and hiruzen


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Are you serious my friend?
> 
> He's been stabbed right in the heart. There's no dojutsu that can fix that.
> 
> ...



Hashirama healing BS style. Maybe someone like Karin saves him again.

He droped the sword because he was suspended in air by the force... madara rinnegan using gravity.

Sasuke would never allow himself to get hit and do something at the same time... its not his style.

Without rinnegan sasuke can't do shit against madara... and it will take some chapters to awaken it.

Why do you think kishi let madara stab sasuke in the heart just for giggles ?

Naruto to lost kurama to get even a higher power soon..


----------



## ch1p (Jan 21, 2014)

It's true the sword is suspicious. Madara could have impalled Sasuke with his black rods. However, the sword itself is just  sword. There's no advantage here to be had.

Sasuke conducting energy through it? He doesn't need that. Chidori Spear would've been enough.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 21, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> My god so many butthurt sasuke fans.. Sasuke got stabed its not genjutsu cuz tobirama has panel there, its not a clone, madara can see clones....
> 
> 
> He will stay on the verge of death getting flashbacks in order to pull a rinnegan.



For your sake I hope you are right......

Word to the wise.....You do know your assessment requires far more effort on Kish's part, right?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> For your sake I hope you are right......
> 
> *Word to the wise.....You do know your assessment requires far more effort on Kish's part, right?*



yeah but kishi knows he needs to power up others for madara....

and sasuke without rinnegan can never surpass madara 

logic GG


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> I predict:
> 
> Sasuke performs a Izuna-clone no jutsu while being stabbed.
> 
> It'd not be Talk No Jutsu, but pure Troll No Jutsu, as expected from Sasuke!


this shit would be mean as hell


----------



## vered (Jan 21, 2014)

I expect the stab to be real. First as said before,Tobirama asked Madara not to do it and secondly Sasuke himself was caught by surprise and was shocked by being stopped mid- air. Unless Sasuke can actually pull something like Izanagi or Susanoo or something else,he'll most likely be "defeated", at least temporarily by Madara.


----------



## takL (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> this shit would be mean as hell


even the lord ignoble aka tobirama didnt edoten izuna....



vered said:


> I expect the stab to be real. First as said before,Tobirama asked Madara not to do it and secondly Sasuke himself was caught by surprise and was shocked by being stopped mid- air. Unless Sasuke can actually pull something like Izanagi or Susanoo or something else,he'll most likely be "defeated", at least temporarily by Madara.



agreed. its not like kakashi vs obito in the kamui world.


----------



## auem (Jan 21, 2014)

takL said:


> even the lord ignoble aka tobirama didnt edoten izuna....


people still calling him lord ignoble in 2ch...!


----------



## vered (Jan 21, 2014)

takL said:


> strange tho.
> 
> i understand that rinnegan eyes dont look so pretty on anyone save maddy but it wouldnt harm sasuke to have them occasionaly.



Sasuke with the Rinnegan actually looks good,perhaps even better than Madara.
Iv'e seen some fan arts.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke with the Rinnegan actually looks good,perhaps even better than Madara.
> Iv'e seen some fan arts.



Well, it actually can match his theme colors. If Sasuke's susanoo had a doujutsu, it would be rinnegan.

My only problem with rinnegan is that its design takes the whole eye. If we could see the white space it would be cooler.

Madara looks this good with rinnegan:



I am sure that Sasuke can look at least just as good.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Just found out that kishi already foreshadow naruto's next power up.....



In this page after seeing the power of a Juubi jincuuriki , Naruto says...
*He is even more powerful than how i pictured a perfect version of myself would be*

So Juruto ? or something like that


----------



## shintebukuro (Jan 21, 2014)

But it's Sasuke's _thing_ to have red eyes. It's a piercing, fiery color. Quite the opposite of the pale, almost greyish Rinnegan.

If Sasuke's eyes evolve, they will be red. Guaranteed. Maybe some kind of new red, Mangekyou Rinnegan will appear?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> But it's Sasuke's _thing_ to have red eyes. It's a piercing, fiery color. Quite the opposite of the pale, almost greyish Rinnegan.
> 
> If Sasuke's eyes evolve, they will be red. Guaranteed. Maybe some kind of new red, Mangekyou Rinnegan will appear?


Who knows, i wonder why rinnegan is not red, actually. 

What would be cool is if he actually got the rinnegan, and it started to awaken the sharinnegan tomoes through development.


----------



## takL (Jan 21, 2014)

auem said:


> people still calling him lord ignoble in 2ch...!



whta do u expect when even maddy calls him a shabby fella in the manga


----------



## vered (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Who knows, i wonder why rinnegan is not red, actually.
> 
> What would be cool is if he actually got the rinnegan, and it started to awaken the sharinnegan tomoes through development.



I suspect that as well. Sasuke will develop it further and eventually have the Rinnegan with tomeos inside.
I think at first  when kishi  created the Rinnegan(when it was first introduced as a new dojutsu in the first flashbacks of Jiraya), he had in mind a new dojutsu altogether and only later on he decided to merge the 2 dojutsus together.


----------



## takL (Jan 21, 2014)

i thought all sharingans were red.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 21, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> yeah but kishi knows he needs to power up others for madara....


Hence is why gave him one prior to entering the war, right?
It's called the EMS......



> and sasuke without rinnegan can never surpass madara
> 
> logic GG


Logic A? But wouldn't Madara still have access to SM/Mokuton? Your quote on quote "logic" is rather conflicting here. As even with the aquisition of a Rinnegan of his own. Madara would still posses more power sources, right?  Unless you're suggesting the issue is quality over quality,  in which the case. Can also be utilized in favor of the EMS, right? 

Please don't cite logic, as none of the Rinnegan theories I've read this past week have been very logical. Sasuke' s current issue is slow development, or rather being occupied with too many open ended ideas; Kagutsuchi and Hawk summons were OLD ideas that weren't expanded upon until now. With Sasuke now even flirting with old, old ideas, CS/Snake summons, where is it room for a Rinnegan? Hell, the EMS was/is still fighting for a spot in Sasuke's regular showcasing. Which lead to the premature notion that it was just an MS with no blindness.

The bottom line is the pro Rinnegan Sasuke arguments aren't very good, as they don't take into account the differences between Madara/Obito and Sasuke......Sasuke has an established theme and several sources in which his move selection draws inspirations from. 
Madara is only  his latest benchmark,  but there are/were several over the course of the manga. Madara and Obito on the other hand,  both possessed a much smaller move selection prior to the acquisition of the Rinnegan,  and the former was rocking it from jump.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkR6doRve-c[/YOUTUBE]

Looks Badassed to me


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Hence is why gave him one prior to entering the war, right?
> It's called the EMS......
> 
> 
> ...



EMS is just perm spam of MS jutsu + PS its not enough for Madara... 

I never said Rinnegan Sasuke can surpass Madara in my view he still is shit compare to madara even if he gets rinnegan.

At this point sasuke will need the juubi or the fuit to surpass Madara...

Madara - SM - EMS - Mokuton - Rinnegan  

Sasuke - Rinnegan - EMS - the jutsu that could render Madara to lose SM

But he still lacks mokuton and we know how OP is that shit so... Sasuke has no real chance of surpassing Madara unless he gets the juubi after him or the fruit....

I don't see him geting wood release i think the author avoids that cuz he gives hashi chakra not hashi DNA

And im not even talking about Juubi jin Madara surpassing just this current Madara...

The point is that tag team Naru-Sasu will happen again to beat Juubi Madara


----------



## Rosi (Jan 21, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkR6doRve-c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Looks Badassed to me


It looks baaad 
Such a pity Sasuke's beautiful eyes will be tarnished like that


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

vered said:


> I suspect that as well. Sasuke will develop it further and eventually have the Rinnegan with tomeos inside.
> I think at first  when kishi  created the Rinnegan(when it was first introduced as a new dojutsu in the first flashbacks of Jiraya), he had in mind a new dojutsu altogether and only later on he decided to merge the 2 dojutsus together.


well thinking better, the yin and yang were represented as blue and red in the anime so it makes sense that rinnegan has that purpleish color 

but yeah, he probably didnt consider it when he made rinnegan.


----------



## takL (Jan 21, 2014)

yeah rinnegans become only  maddy 
then again there is more in rinnegan than meets the eye


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2014)

takL said:


> whta do u expect when even maddy calls him a shabby fella in the manga



i call him "danzu beta"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

tobirama is nothing like danzo  

LOL

sasuke is danzo 2.0


----------



## takL (Jan 21, 2014)

dance better?


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2014)

takL said:


> dance better?



no, by "betta danzu" i mean "danzu in production" like when you hear things such as "program is in betta/alpha stages" which means it is still not done yet.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 21, 2014)

You guys talking about how Sasuke will surpass Madara; the answer isn't Rinnegan or new EMS Jutsu (though he may get those as well), the answer is natural energy. Kishi has made it clear that natural energy is the greatest power in the Naruto world the moment he made that the power the Juubi is composed of. Madara can not take in natural energy, he has to forcibly absorb it from Hashirama or through sealing the Juubi inside himself. On the other hand Sasuke can absorb natural energy so long as he has access to a CS, or more to the point Juugo's ability. With Orochimaru and Juugo on the field it's not hard to imagine that Sasuke at some point will reclaim this ability, but now since it's Kishi he'll be able to absorb a shit ton more natural energy than his Hebi Sasuke incarnation for some random reason or another. EMS or Rinnegan, none of that shit will matter as it's all going to turn out to be powers derived from natural energy at the end of the day; so an EMS user who can absorb more natural energy than a Rinnegan/EMS/Mokuton user will still be stronger. Heck Chapter 648 came as close as possible to straight up telling readers that is indeed the case. So that's how Sasuke will surpass Madara, only to be than surpassed by Naruto who has actual training in the Senjutsu arts.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> You guys talking about how Sasuke will surpass Madara; the answer isn't Rinnegan or new EMS Jutsu (though he may get those as well), the answer is natural energy. Kishi has made it clear that natural energy is the greatest power in the Naruto world the moment he made that the power the Juubi is composed of. Madara can not take in natural energy, he has to forcibly absorb it from Hashirama or through sealing the Juubi inside himself. *On the other hand Sasuke can absorb natural energy so long as he has access to a CS, *or more to the point Juugo's ability. With Orochimaru and Juugo on the field it's not hard to imagine that Sasuke at some point will reclaim this ability, but now since it's Kishi he'll be able to absorb a shit ton more natural energy than his Hebi Sasuke incarnation for some random reason or another. *EMS or Rinnegan, none of that shit will matter as it's all going to turn out to be powers derived from natural energy at the end of the day; so an EMS user who can absorb more natural energy than a Rinnegan/EMS/Mokuton user will still be stronger*. Heck Chapter 648 came as close as possible to straight up telling readers that is indeed the case. So that's how Sasuke will surpass Madara, only to be than surpassed by Naruto who has actual training in the Senjutsu arts.



He dosent.... and natural enrgy and senjutsu are body powers not for sasuke... kishi gaved him CS as a temporaly power....

Wow this headcanon is really lame

And in 648 he had juugo and naruto cloak


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 21, 2014)

takL said:


> yeah rinnegans become only  maddy
> then again there is more in rinnegan than meets the eye



Even if the regular Rinnegan doesn't become Sasuke, I don't see a strong reason why Kishi couldn't just change the design of the Rinnegan for Sasuke. I mean every MS and EMS has its own why not the Rinnegan as well? All it would take is some throwaway explanation why Madara and Rikudou's eyedesign is exactly the same and why Sasuke's is different. Almost all we know about the origins of the Rinnegan is speculation anyway.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

make Rinnegan a hawk sage mode eye, make it golden, do it Kishi


----------



## SaiST (Jan 21, 2014)

Senjutsu isn't really a body power.



shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkR6doRve-c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Looks Badassed to me


turrble



Jeαnne said:


> make Rinnegan a hawk sage mode eye, make it golden, do it Kishi


jus *turrble* mang</hatin'>


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Senjutsu isn't really a body power.
> 
> 
> turrble
> ...


nothing can beat red and black though 

the best eye around in terms of design has to be regular sharingan


----------



## Turrin (Jan 21, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> He dosent.... and natural enrgy and senjutsu are body powers not for sasuke... kishi gaved him CS as a temporaly power....
> 
> Wow this headcanon is really lame
> 
> And in 648 he had juugo and naruto cloak


Senjutsu is a power beyond the body or eyes. The body and eyes are just products of diluted natural energy; as they come from the powers of the Juubi which is inherently just a mass of natural energy. Think  Madara and Hashirama (Body and Eyes) were equal, now what power allowed Hashirama to defeat not only Madara's Ocular abilities, but the strongest Bijuu as well? What power made Kabuto believe he was the closest to SO6P despite possessing nether eyes or body of the Sage? What power allowed the defeated of Juubiobito? What power is Juubi comprised of which the eyes and body both originate from? What power did Sasuke display, at the same time that the manga indicate his potential to surpass Madara? What power did Madara expect would allow him to defeat Juubiobito? What power currently is Hashirama expecting to defeat Madara? The answer to all of these things is Senjutsu. Senjutsu is the ultimate god power of the Naruto world. Which quite frankly makes sense since the quantity of natural energy in the entire Naruto world apparently excels imagination as the Juubi's power is immeasurably greater than the Bijuu and it is not even comprised of all the natural energy in the world. Additionally the quality of natural energy is quite clearly far beyond the quality of normal chakra or even the special physical and spiritual energies possessed by those individuals who have the body or eyes, as it enhances someone's capabilities both physically and jutsu wise to a far greater extent than these powers can (relative to the quantity and level of the Senjutsu user of course). Someone w/ enough natural energy would be able to beat the eyes and the body.



> nd in 648 he had juugo and naruto cloak


Naruto's Cloak didn't do anything. And yes he needs Juugo  as he has never learned to draw in natural energy himself, but Orochimaru & Juugo are in the field, so him gaining Juugo's ability is quite plausible; hack Kishi seems to allow Shinobi to learn Jutsu now at the drop of a dime, so it wouldn't surprise me if Sasuke was able to master the ability to draw in natural energy within a chapter or 2, if the plot demanded it.


----------



## vered (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> make Rinnegan a hawk sage mode eye, make it golden, do it Kishi



not bad but with different coloring.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> *Senjutsu isn't really a body power.*
> 
> 
> turrble
> ...



*senju*tsu , *senju* clan 

senju is the body of the sage 

its not a body power yeah sure 




Turrin said:


> Senjutsu is a power beyond the body or eyes. The body and eyes are just products of diluted natural energy; as they come from the powers of the Juubi which is inherently just a mass of natural energy. Think  Madara and Hashirama (Body and Eyes) were equal, now what power allowed Hashirama to defeat not only Madara's Ocular abilities, but the strongest Bijuu as well? What power made Kabuto believe he was the closest to SO6P despite possessing nether eyes or body of the Sage? What power allowed the defeated of Juubiobito? What power is Juubi comprised of which the eyes and body both originate from? What power did Sasuke display, at the same time that the manga indicate his potential to surpass Madara? What power did Madara expect would allow him to defeat Juubiobito? What power currently is Hashirama expecting to defeat Madara? The answer to all of these things is Senjutsu. Senjutsu is the ultimate god power of the Naruto world. Which quite frankly makes sense since the quantity of natural energy in the entire Naruto world apparently excels imagination as the Juubi's power is immeasurably greater than the Bijuu and it is not even comprised of all the natural energy in the world. Additionally the quality of natural energy is quite clearly far beyond the quality of normal chakra or even the special physical and spiritual energies possessed by those individuals who have the body or eyes, as it enhances someone's capabilities both physically and jutsu wise to a far greater extent than these powers can (relative to the quantity and level of the Senjutsu user of course). Someone w/ enough natural energy would be able to beat the eyes and the body.
> 
> 
> Naruto's Cloak didn't do anything. And yes he needs Juugo  as he has never learned to draw in natural energy himself, but Orochimaru & Juugo are in the field, so him gaining Juugo's ability is quite plausible; hack Kishi seems to allow Shinobi to learn Jutsu now at the drop of a dime, so it wouldn't surprise me if Sasuke was able to master the ability to draw in natural energy within a chapter or 2, if the plot demanded it.




1.  Hashirama with his body powers > Madara with *just *his eyes powers

Senjutsu is a body power and it made other close to the sage just like eyes powers makes one close to the sage.

Juubi is body and eyes powers... kishi made the weakness for the j*uubi's jinchuriki *not the Juubi himself

2. Naruto cloak boost the power. unpure to kakashi it gave a 3x  so pure should be atleast be double of that.

No he wont kishi didnt took that ability just to gave him back later. Kabuto said you need a body that can accept the SM and this is why orochimaru failed....

Plot or not sasuke lacks the requirements and Naruto has that power he will not give the same shit to Sasuke


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> make Rinnegan a hawk sage mode eye, make it golden, do it Kishi



looks more like orochimaru mode


----------



## eurytus (Jan 21, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> *senju*tsu , *senju* clan
> 
> senju is the body of the sage
> 
> its not a body power yeah sure



the kanji are totally different.




I really like Madara's EMS design, but he's with his rinnegan in 99.9% of the panel :/


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

eurytus said:


> the kanji are totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not the kanji its simple primitive logic....

every SM user had the body and CS is the ability that juugo's clan had to draw nature energy form the snake place. but they could not control it... basicaly is a  very imperfect SM


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> make Rinnegan a hawk sage mode eye, make it golden, do it Kishi



A final slap in the face to the Hyuuga clan . I wonder if Kishimoto will ever shoehorn their relationship with Rikudou into the series. 

Anyway, I don't know what will happen this chapter. If the focus is on Sasuke then he will do something to escape the stab wound; I'd like to think that he is not a complete hot head, so what Madara stabbed would turn out to be Hawk Bunshin. If the focus is on Naruto, I expect to get a flashback from Gaara of what the Kyuubi advised him to do. It's also possible that we will get a flashback from Madara's point of view, explaining his conviction.


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 21, 2014)

golden rinnegam pwns all


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> *A final slap in the face to the Hyuuga clan *. I wonder if Kishimoto will ever shoehorn their relationship with Rikudou into the series.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know what will happen this chapter. If the focus is on Sasuke then he will do something to escape the stab wound; I'd like to think that he is not a complete hot head, so what Madara stabbed would turn out to be Hawk Bunshin. If the focus is on Naruto, I expect to get a flashback from Gaara of what the Kyuubi advised him to do. It's also possible that we will get a flashback from Madara's point of view, explaining his conviction.



now that you said it 


the golden rinnegan idea comes from the fact that the cursed seal eyes turned golden, and now that we know that its sennin transformation...

zetsu also has golden eyes for some reason , and now we know where zetsu comes from and his link to Hashirama, and Hashirama has senjutsu.

Maybe the true rinnegan being a golden eye would make more sense than purple, since Rikudou was a sage.


----------



## vered (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> now that you said it
> 
> 
> the golden rinnegan idea comes from the fact that the cursed seal eyes turned golden, and now that we know that its sennin transformation...
> ...



golden Rinnegan?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

vered said:


> golden Rinnegan?


for the lulz


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 21, 2014)

Honestly predicting Izanagi from Sasuke, or w/e that technique that Danzo used is called. I'm sure he activated it a bit before he attacked Madara.

We're probably going to see that Izanagi can be spammed by Madara and Sasuke without going blind due to EMS (since they both have Hashirama's chakra).

Also, are we getting the chapter tonight/tomorrow morning?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 21, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> its not the kanji its simple primitive logic....


Then you shouldn't have brought up the likeness of their names to begin with, and wouldn't have if you actually knew.

Senjutsu has no more to do with the Senju than Stealth Techniques(also pronounced _"Senjutsu"_) do.



> _every SM user had the body and CS is the ability that juugo's clan had to draw nature energy form the snake place. but they could not control it... basicaly is a  very imperfect SM_


Those from Juugo's clan couldn't control their Senninka, but Sasuke and Kimimaro could with the strongest applications of it through Orochimaru's Juuinka, of which the former most definitely did not have the _"body"_ you seem to think is necessary.

It's that aptitude for Senjutsu that Orochimaru likely sees potential in Sasuke that exceeds Madara's.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Then you shouldn't have brought up the likeness of their names to begin with, and wouldn't have if you actually knew.
> 
> Senjutsu has no more to do with the Senju than Stealth Techniques(also pronounced _"Senjutsu"_) do.
> 
> ...



Kishi and his names for things are kind of natural from tobi to obito...

BS. Orochimaru used the CS cuz he lacked the body , kabuto said also that CS is nothing compared to SM, oro failed to find a suitable body so he used juugo who has the affinity to draw natural energy from richidou.

BS again orochimaru wanted to learn all jutsu so he knew that EMS + senju clan = rinnegan and the rinnegan allows you to learn all 5 elements. That means all jutsu except blood lines.

Oro wanted him for that and he need his body cuz the brain of an uchiha produces that special chakra.

PS. Madara has 0 aptitude for SM but he has the body powers this is why hashi boob has SM markings and not him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

I share the opinion the we have as much reason to believe that Senjutsu has something to do with Senju as we dont.

The kanji argument is a fact, but imo, it would not be the first time that a name has lead us to some conclusions.

Hashirama did pull his sage mode on to summon that statue, and mind it... it had many hands, totally making allusion to the clan's name. If this cant link senjutsu to senju, i dont know what can.

But just keep in mind that the effects of senjutsu shouldnt be limited to the body powers. Rikudou was once one with all these things - and Juubi is a massive nature thing. It has the wood, and it has the sharinnegan.

It makes sense to guess that, once you get both together, once you get the Uchiha eye and the senjutsu, something regarding the power of the eye might become more complete, because its source had nature energy to begin with.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> I share the opinion the we have as much reason to believe that Senjutsu has something to do with Senju as we dont.
> 
> The kanji argument is a fact, but imo, it would not be the first time that a name has lead us to some conclusions.


Senju != Sen-jutsu. Unless we are to start thinking the frogs, snakes, and Jugo's folks are Senju, it has nothing to do with the "body" or "Senju" in particular. "Uchiha" and "Senju" are just gateways.


----------



## MethX (Jan 21, 2014)

Itachi was mad impressed Sasuke survived Izanagi but does he know it was 10 counts? This is an open question for my comprehension is shit.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 21, 2014)

MethX said:


> Itachi was mad impressed Sasuke survived Izanagi but does he know it was 10 counts? This is an open question for my comprehension is shit.


He knew a lot about Danzo, so who knows. Apparently Izanagi is some kind of "Surprise mothafucka!" jutsu that can get anyone.


----------



## Ch1pp (Jan 21, 2014)

We need TakL  to clarify whether he knew. Good question Methx. 



BlinkST said:


> He knew a lot about Danzo, so who knows. Apparently Izanagi is some kind of "*Surprise mothafucka*!" jutsu that can get anyone.



*Spoiler*: __ 









lol, True.


----------



## xCeifer (Jan 21, 2014)

My reaction when the chapter comes out tomorrow and that Sasuke turns out to be a wooden bunshin recently made after receiving Hashi chakra




Remember you heard it first here bama


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> I share the opinion the we have as much reason to believe that Senjutsu has something to do with Senju as we dont.
> 
> The kanji argument is a fact, but imo, it would not be the first time that a name has lead us to some conclusions.
> 
> ...



Both rikudou and juubi have both half's of the power, the eye has nothing in common with senjutsu or nature energy.

Rinnegan is the ultimate eye and it has nothing with nature energy.


----------



## Klue (Jan 21, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Both rikudou and juubi have both half's of the power, the eye has nothing in common with senjutsu or nature energy.
> 
> Rinnegan is the ultimate eye and it has nothing with nature energy.



How can you make this claim with such certainty?


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> make Rinnegan a hawk sage mode eye, make it golden, do it Kishi



Looks a bit too naturey for Sasuke.  It makes him look like Kiba/Princesses Mononoke.  The idea is cool though.


----------



## mlc818 (Jan 21, 2014)

I predict a reaction chapter, with Sasuke gaining a power up/advantage/Rinnegan at the end.  Izanami or Izanagi is a big possibility due to how Sasuke was hit, but I still think it would be crazy for Sasuke's EMS, even with power gifted from Hashirama, to be able to use that technique easily.  If Rinnegan Sage Madara, for example, can use Izanagi and Izanami without any drawbacks, then he'd be essentially invincible even without his greater power and skill relative to most characters.  So if it's Izanagi or Izanami due to Hashirama, Sasuke would likely only have one chance and obviously that will ultimately fail.  Though it may help to temporarily delay Madara to give time for the stronger Alliance members to regroup. (and save Naruto)

Another possible end of the chapter would be Kakashi/Minato/Obito doing something, or Minato, Gaara, the Hachibi tentacle, and/or the Gedo arm reviving Naruto. (or if you prefer Naruto to meet Rikudou in his mind, maybe that)


----------



## Gabe (Jan 21, 2014)

naruto dies for a bit before he gets resurrected somehow. sasuke escapes and uses hashiramas jutsu but i expect it to fail since i can not see madara losing since he has not gotten the other eye, madara is not losing until he is at full power to make it seem a bigger feat. so i expect hashiramas jutsu and be;lief that madara will stop because sasuke looks like his brother. imagine if it is revealed the mep was izunas from the start. hashiramas logic would fail because izuna wanted this.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 21, 2014)

I predict we'll have a Harry-Dumbledore moment with Naruto and the SoS6. 

In other words, Naruto will die and we'll be "treated" to a few chapters of flashbacks from the SoS6, before Naruto miraculously returns to life and finally defeats Madara once and for all.

You read it here first, folks


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jan 21, 2014)

i repeat this is a flashback chapter, also have you guys notice that my threads in the library has todo with the next chapter indirectly, o sweet coincidence, or maybe not.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 21, 2014)

The last chapter was kinda confusing.  It would make sense if Hashirama lied the whole time and all his words actually came from Madara to get Sasuke into his trap.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> make Rinnegan a hawk sage mode eye, make it golden, do it Kishi







Soooooooo Close to becoming a True Sage. Itachi just had to fuck shit up. Just need to get back to this point and achieve Rinnegan.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 21, 2014)

Would be interesting if naruto does meet the sage in his death he is suppose to be his heir or the one he spoke to the bijuu about. Maybe it may happen.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 21, 2014)

xCeifer said:


> My reaction when the chapter comes out tomorrow and that Sasuke turns out to be a wooden bunshin recently made after receiving Hashi chakra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the 1stsomeone three panels, then madara punches the ground only to take the real sasuke down.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jan 21, 2014)

The only thing that will  bring chaos in this , is ITACHI. So wait for it in flashback or literally coming back.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 21, 2014)

Lord Kurama. PLEASE return to us soon!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Both rikudou and juubi have both half's of the power, the eye has nothing in common with senjutsu or nature energy.
> 
> Rinnegan is the ultimate eye and it has nothing with nature energy.


and you know this how? 


I wonder if you realize that Senjutsu chakra involves balance with not only physical energy, but also spiritual energy.

News are, the spiritual energy was inherited by the Uchiha. There is no reason to believe that its only supposed to empower the Senju related stuff, when Uchihas inherited the other half involved in the balance.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 21, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Would be interesting if naruto does meet the sage in his death he is suppose to be his heir or the one he spoke to the bijuu about. Maybe it may happen.



yes ala kakashi and his dad in the pein arc. i would not hate this.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 21, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Would be interesting if naruto does meet the sage in his death he is suppose to be his heir or the one he spoke to the bijuu about. Maybe it may happen.



I'm really hoping this happens as I would like to see some Sage wisdom panel time.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 21, 2014)

I really want to see more of Hiruzen.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 21, 2014)

Lord Kurama been getting shit on for the last month or so....


Glad he's gone from Naruto, also the Stage is being set for Sasuke to get the Rinnegan.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 21, 2014)

A wild bench suddenly falls on Madara, crushing him.

Very few will get that prediction.


----------



## celebrei (Jan 21, 2014)

-Hashi's jutsu activates on Madara

- Madara is paralyzed

- Senjutsu Chakra goes to Sasuke

- Sasuke's eyes change to Rinnegan 

- Madara stares in awe at the young Uchiha's power.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 21, 2014)

Chapter ends with Shino getting Rinnegan


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 21, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> A wild bench suddenly falls on Madara, crushing him.
> 
> Very few will get that prediction.



I get it! 

Proceeded by him getting his ass handed to him by a feral trashcan.


----------



## Omolara (Jan 21, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> A wild bench suddenly falls on Madara, crushing him.
> 
> Very few will get that prediction.



Yes! And then we will learn the truth of that night.

Plus various reaction shots. 

ILU


----------



## Lyanna (Jan 21, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> A wild bench suddenly falls on Madara, crushing him.
> 
> Very few will get that prediction.





Abanikochan said:


> I get it!
> 
> Proceeded by him getting his ass handed to him by a feral trashcan.





Omolara said:


> Yes! And then we will learn the truth of that night.
> 
> Plus various reaction shots.
> 
> ILU


  


my body is ready.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



...to be trolled by Kishi


----------



## RasenganSake (Jan 21, 2014)

prediction: sasuke doesn't die 

i want some tsume inuzuka


----------



## Klue (Jan 21, 2014)

RasenganSake said:


> prediction: sasuke doesn't die
> 
> i want some tsume inuzuka



Wow, that's random.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 21, 2014)

I predict Edo Tensei'd Jiraiya appears and perves on all the ladies rather than actually doing anything to help the fight.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jan 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wow, that's random.


I realized today whatta interesting character she is. I'm dead serious

.. and dat wolfiee


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 21, 2014)

I predict Hitsugaya bankai's the shit out of Madara and claims the manga for his own


----------



## Klue (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> now that you said it
> 
> 
> the golden rinnegan idea comes from the fact that the cursed seal eyes turned golden, and now that we know that its sennin transformation...
> ...



Real Rinnegan is red. Anime confirmed.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 21, 2014)

That actually was the real Sasuke that was killed by Madara.  Naruto gets mad, Sakura cries.  A few more reaction shots.  No chapter next week.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 21, 2014)

My jimmies are ready


----------



## Klue (Jan 21, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> My jimmies are ready



One step closer to Rinnegan hood. Go for it Sasuke.


----------



## navy (Jan 21, 2014)

Why do Sasuke's eyes still bleed?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 21, 2014)

A bit more references to Izuna are made in the chapter.

Either we get soon a flashback showing him or that Rin'negan eye is used instead to Edo Tensei him. Madara will go  at the sight of his zombie brother.

And Gaara arriving with Naruto to wherever he's taking him.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 21, 2014)

Come to think of it, people predicted the whole jugo's flesh would become relevant. While we had a bit of it, we might get more. Maybe heal him and then BAM, take over him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> My jimmies are ready



whatever happens, jimmies all over the world


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Come to think of it, people predicted the whole jugo's flesh would become relevant.


4 points and 3 points. It matches


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 21, 2014)

I predict that Juugo takes over Sasuke's body as was the plan the whole time and becomes FV

Juugo is final villain of the manga and I'm sticking to that. He's always seemed like a sly, cunning, psycho son of a bitch.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 21, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> My jimmies are ready


If Sasuke can spam Izanagi then he'll be fucking invincible, lol.

I'm not sure the rest of the world will ever have Jimmies as ready as you do.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 21, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> If Sasuke can spam Izanagi then he'll be fucking invincible, lol.
> 
> I'm not sure the rest of the world will ever have Jimmies as ready as you do.


Normally, Izanagi would last only a _few seconds_. But _Sage_ Izanagi? That's up in the air


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 21, 2014)

We get another flashback of Hasirama and Sasuke. Its Hashirama trying to explain the ocular genjutsu to Sasuke that can be performed with out directly effecting the targets senses. Sasuke informs hashirama he already knows of Izanagi and Izanami thanks to his brother and danzo. Hashirama then tells that normally Uchiha can do it on their own but the duration is too inconsistent and short for an Uchiha to manage on their own and that with Senju powers an Uchiha can use this technique effectively.

Flashback ends.

Sasuke body starts to fade as he coughs up blood and sasuke reveals he is using izanagi. To hold off Madara until Izanami is complete. Sasuke takes advangtage and mortally wounds Madara. And Madara ends up using Izanagi as well. And congratulates Sasukes on figuring out one of the many secrets of the Eternal Mangekyo. That not only does it increase the power of the Mangekyo that it allows you to freely use Uchiha Kinjutsu. Madara also lets Sasuke know that Rinnegan can hold Izanagi longer than Mangekyo. And That Sasuke has only soo much time to live. And they engage in battle.


----------



## Klue (Jan 21, 2014)

Izanagi without the risk of blindness is the second greatest battle-ready ability there is, right after Kamui.

Your opponent has no choice but to wait for the time limit to elapse.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 21, 2014)

dis gon b gud


----------



## Azula (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 21, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> EMS is just perm spam of MS jutsu + PS its not enough for Madara...




You say it's not enough, but bar Amaterasu NONE OF THE ABOVE HAVE EVER CAME INTO PLAY. If Madara's current achievement is legit. Then Sasuke vs. Madara didn't come to a clash of PS or even Susano in general.(Much like his latest stream of successes, but I'll touch on that later)



> I never said Rinnegan Sasuke can surpass Madara in my view he still is shit compare to madara even if he gets rinnegan.


Yeah you actually did, or at least you accumulated the difference between their respective power levels to be that of the Rinnegan. 



> At this point sasuke will need the juubi or the fuit to surpass Madara...


You're joking, right?



> Madara - SM - EMS - Mokuton - Rinnegan


Yes, and from the four sources of power...Of which has Madara fully fleshed out? 



> Sasuke - Rinnegan - EMS - the jutsu that could render Madara to lose SM


Oh no Mr. Ultimate sir, let's not play this game.

Sasuke-MS, EMS(Sasuke has development IN BOTH), Raiton variants, Summons, CS(possibly), ninja tools, etc. etc.

Sasuke move selection IS LARGER THAN MANDARA'S, hence is why your POWER SOURCE argument is fundamentally flawed.

But that's not the only the wrong with this portion of your assessment. As you fail to see what POWER OUTPUT in this manga boils down too. LOOK AT MADARA'S LATEST VENTURE. Look at this latest stream of success. Hashi wasn't bested with perfect Susano'o. Nor was Tobirama. No Susano'o(YET) for Sasuke, and no TBB from the BIju's....

Chakara rods, a statue, some chains, Basic Susano'o, force push, and paralyze no jutsu, was all he needed to take down Hashi, Tobirama, the Bijuu, and Sasuke(Allegedly). 

Note that Madara accomplished more than Juubito/Juubi despite being technically weaker than both, and why is that Mr. Ultimate. It's because DEPICTION>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Power level.

LET ME REITERATE. 

DEPICTION>>>>>>>> POWER LEVEL.

Sasuke doesn't need to match the sources of Madara's power. 
Sasuke doesn't need to have access to the Rinnegan, Mokuton, etc. etc.
All he needs to be > Current Madara, is Kishi's words AND OR A SHOWCASING THAT IMPLICATES IT. If Sasuke was meant to be the strongest thing on the battle field, OTHERS WILL FALL IN LINE, just like they did for "ONE EYE" Madara.



> But he still lacks mokuton and we know how OP is that shit so... Sasuke has no real chance of surpassing Madara unless he gets the juubi after him or the fruit....


Mokuton has never been depicted as OP in Madara's hands; Naruto countered it, the Kage's countered it. Madara's best Mokuton variant was Mokuro, which isn't really viable outside of biju's....

As I said before Sasuke's move selection is LARGER THAN MADARA's, therefore what Mokuton brings to the table for Madara's arsenal. Sasuke has other avenues for. Summons, Raiton variants, Enton variants, etc. etc.




> I don't see him geting wood release i think the author avoids that cuz he gives hashi chakra not hashi DNA


Again Sasuke doesn't need wood release, he already has an established theme. He already has PLENTY OUTSIDE OF HIS HERITAGE. Hence is why Madara requires other power source for.(Little to no development outside of Susano'o)



> And im not even talking about Juubi jin Madara surpassing just this current Madara...


And current Madara has be racking up W's using A QUARTER OF YOUR LIST, RIGHT? Meaning DEPICTION > POWER, right. 



> The point is that tag team Naru-Sasu will happen again to beat Juubi Madara


The point is that your argument is flawed, AS NOTED.


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2014)

Fuck sasuke. All I want is an oro panel


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2014)

-Azula- said:


>



AAAAH  AAAH AAH  AAH 

That shit scared me


----------



## Klue (Jan 21, 2014)

Orochimaru is garbage Addy, fudge out of here. :ignoramus


----------



## ch1p (Jan 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Izanagi without the risk of blindness is the second greatest battle-ready ability there is, right after Kamui.
> 
> Your opponent has no choice but to wait for the time limit to elapse.



Too OP, but I've thought about it. The tears would be delicious tho.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> Fuck sasuke. All I want is an oro panel





You did say Oro


----------



## Turrin (Jan 22, 2014)

My best prediction...

Flash to Sakura, seeing both Sasuke and Naruto near death, with it being questioned who she is going to save

Scene cuts to Madara; Hiruzen and Orochimaru show up using some combo attack to save Sasuke

Orochimaru (or another Taka Member) grabs Sasuke and gets the hell out of their. While Hiruzen holds of Madara w/ a decent display

Scene cuts to Sakura who is shown healing Naruto alongside Tsunade; some comments about Sakura making her choice, maybe some flashbacks, cornball dialog, blah, blah

Scene cuts to Karin healing Sasuke more cornball dialog and flashbacks whatever

Scene cuts to Madara whose pinned Hiruzen (& Maybe Orochi too) to the ground w/ Black Rods and has some dialog about how meaningless that the alliance saved Sasuke and Naruto, blah, blah. End of chapter.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2014)

the chapter probably end whit Naruto getting healed/getting Yang Kurama.



Klue said:


> Izanagi without the risk of blindness is the second greatest battle-ready ability there is, right after Kamui.
> 
> Your opponent has no choice but to wait for the time limit to elapse.



a character whit Izanagi without blindness + Kamui would be epic.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 22, 2014)

Yea what if it's a scene swap and we get kyuubi wangst now?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea what if it's a scene swap and we get kyuubi wangst now?


We better get a good fucking look at Rikudou's face if that's the case.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea what if it's a scene swap and we get kyuubi wangst now?



I'm expecting this, TBH. Before the Sasuke stabbing, this seemed to be the tailed beasts / Naruto / Gaara volume. Kishi is usually this bad with pacing.

Wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke is gonna marinate with that sword on his chest until march!


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol, what...

I think people need to reanalyze this scene again before making their predictions. The above isn't a OH LET ME TAKE A LOOK AT IT WOUND, that's an OH SHIT YOU ARE ABOUT TO DIE type of wound.

Remember way back when Sasuke was stabbed in bee or danzo fight? Note that Karin only had time to heal him because neither were fatal. Here we see Madara aiming for the heart, MEANING there's no time for NONE OF THAT incapacitated crap. A stab to the heart isn't something you simply pass out from, it's a bit more fatal than that. Expect that to be addressed almost immediately via genjutsu, clone, or HASH'S REGENERATION.

Also given his hype last chapter, how could one expect this chapter to not be about Sasuke? Especially given the fact that he's been MIA for three chapters straight. He's shown in spurts, and THE LAST CHAPTER WAS JUST PART 1 of the Sasuke show.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea what if it's a scene swap and we get kyuubi wangst now?



Shutup!!! I have been trying to not think of it in the pas week


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Lol, what...
> 
> I think people need to reanalyze this scene again before making their predictions. The above isn't a OH LET ME TAKE A LOOK AT IT WOUND, that's an OH SHIT YOU ARE ABOUT TO DIE type of wound.
> 
> ...



Basically, Izanagi or Hashirama's Regeneration + Rinnegan. :ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Basically, Izanagi or Hashirama's Regeneration + Rinnegan. :ignoramus



I just want to see sasuke using hashis wood


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Naruto fans so salty over Hashi's "gift" on some other place. B-B-But it's Naruto who is Hashi's parallulz!!! Makes me lol.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 22, 2014)

what if the manga just... ends.

naruto and sasuke die, madara is defeated by minato and kakashi, roll credits.

kishi takes his millions to live on a boat somewhere giving zero fucks.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 22, 2014)

I just hope, for the sake of a good read, that we don't get another "friendship is key to solving all misery in da life" lesson. 

Somehow, that Naruto is incapacitated and Sasuke impaled like a vodoo doll, i am getting a feeling we will.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

I redict this 



Mustache sasuke with rennigan


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 22, 2014)

- Sasuke will survive and he will show new powers
- Sasuke's potential is highlighted
- Gaara/Naruto reach their destination
- Chapter ends with Sasuke doing something amazing surprising Madara


----------



## Sarry (Jan 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> I redict this
> 
> 
> 
> Mustache sasuke with rennigan




he looks like a true sage: crazy look in his eye, wild beard, and probably an alcoholic.

"Do you some pie, boy"?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 22, 2014)

Madara needs pay Minato and Kakashi a visit ​


----------



## Jad (Jan 22, 2014)

Madara lecturing Sasuke about the Uchiha's and his goal and his life (maybe flashback).

Tobirama hearing all this and trying to tell Sasuke other stuff (like; Don't listen to him!). Madara gets rid of Tobirama. 

Last panel "Sasuke's resolve!!!!! What will he do!?"

Typical boring chapter...


----------



## Sarry (Jan 22, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> - Sasuke will survive and he will show new powers
> - Sasuke's potential is highlighted
> - Gaara/Naruto reach their destination
> - Chapter ends with Sasuke doing something amazing surprising Madara


I like that prediction but considering Kishi's pace, it seems too much for a chapter. 



Jad said:


> Madara lecturing Sasuke about the Uchiha's and his goal and his life (maybe flashback).
> 
> Tobirama hearing all this and trying to tell Sasuke other stuff (like; Don't listen to him!). Madara gets rid of Tobirama.
> 
> Last panel "Sasuke's resolve!!!!! What will he do!?"



Seems legit. I think something along this line would happen. It is long enough for the chapter.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Sarry said:


> he looks like a true sage: crazy look in his eye, wild beard, and probably an alcoholic.
> 
> "Do you some pie, boy"?



Sasuke, the jack Daniel sage


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 22, 2014)

I predict Ino and Hiruzen.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

So, I guess its time for Sarutobi and the Gokage to make their move. Not that they're capable of doing much.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, I guess its time for Sarutobi and the Gokage to make their move. Not that they're capable of doing much.



They are capable of two things:
Hiruzen will do some minor damage and retrieve Sasuke
Gokage will give a pose and talk inanely about people/alliance/freedom/love(?)


----------



## Monna (Jan 22, 2014)

We better get to see if Killer Bee is okay or not


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh god bad things.​


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

Some Kakashi, Minato and Obito would be appreciated 



edit: HHAHAhahahahah pairings


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

We all know Killerbee survived. Gyuki didn't cut his tail for nothing.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke, le pwned.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 22, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Lol, what...
> 
> I think people need to reanalyze this scene again before making their predictions. The above isn't a OH LET ME TAKE A LOOK AT IT WOUND, that's an OH SHIT YOU ARE ABOUT TO DIE type of wound.
> 
> ...


Getting 7 Swords stabbed into you is not fatal, but one is? Hell Zabuza survived w/o healing for an extended duration with a shit ton of swords stabbed into his body. If it's for the plot Sasuke can survive long enough to be healed. And don't give me that shit about it being stabbed into his heart, because their is no way in hell that one can trust Kishi to be attentive to such a detail or draw perspective so well that it can be deduced w/o a shadow of a doubt that it was a direct blow to the heart; and hey even if it was Plot would allow Sasuke to survive long enough to be healed.

Sasuke using Genjutsu makes no sense because he's up against Madara, unless it were Izanagi, but the chances of Sasuke losing the light in one of his eyes at this stage in the game are extremely low And if EMS were to magically allow someone to spam Izanagi w/o losing the light in their eyes would make even less sense as if that was the case Obito who could use the Jutsu would have been unstoppable as the Juubi Jin possessing the Rinnegan a higher Dojutsu than EMS. Granted Kishi writing is pretty shitastic right now, but I'm way more willing to believe that Sasuke will plot kai his way to surviving the sword strike long enough to be healed than that. 

Sasuke has never once used Clones in the manga and it's very doubtful he ever will, and that is clearly because Kishi thinks Sasuke using clones would fall too closely into Naruto's territory as otherwise their is no good reason why Sasuke hasn't master a basic Clone Jutsu by now.

Hashirama Chakra Healing him is the only other plausible alternative, to another character healing him, but I thought that ability had to specifically due w/ Hashirama's DNA/Body and is an ability Hashirama himself can specifically use; no something just innate to his chakra. Plus it would be fairly anti-climatic if he were to simply heal immediately as if the sword strike never happened. So while plausible I feel another person healing him options is far more likely at this juncture. 

Granted their is a myriad of other ways this could go down, but I find it hard to imagine that Kishi can resist the parallel of having both Naruto and Sasuke dying at the same time and being healed at the same time.

As for it being the Sasuke show, I'm sure Sasuke isn't done yet, but that doesn't mean we can't wait off on him doing something for another chapter to give Madara a chance to finish off the rest of the older gen people, before Sasuke and Naruto come in to do something else, as that further builds the tension and ups the stakes.


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke and naruto are dead!!!!


----------



## Windowgazer (Jan 22, 2014)

I know this might be wrong, but I can't help but laugh at that spoiler image. I mean, why is Karin there? Why the forced parallels?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

Karin of all people 


Now Obito will resurrect them


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Time for Obito to utilize the Rinne Tensei, once again.


----------



## Windowgazer (Jan 22, 2014)

Also, are the kanji on the bottom of the page indicating that the manga is taking a break?


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 22, 2014)

Smells like NaruSaku and SasuKarin.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jan 22, 2014)

BLOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

are they dead


----------



## Azula (Jan 22, 2014)

blood, i see blood 

no izanagi
no izanami
no rinnegan


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

Madara really did it.
unbelievable!
Sasuke will awaken the rinnegan though,after being resurrected.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Revy said:


> Smells like NaruSaku and SasuKarin.



Oh no! Matrix better hope Hinata makes here move.


----------



## Jad (Jan 22, 2014)

Reaction to Sasuke and Naruto?


----------



## rubberguy (Jan 22, 2014)

Am I the only one that find this funny?


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Kaaaaarin 


Lol, both are dead 

Wonder how oro will react!!!


Cry cause he lost his experiment ?


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Can't wait to see the bull shit Kishi pulls to write himself out of this. 


Dis gonna be gud indeed.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

Revy said:


> Smells like NaruSaku and SasuKarin.


The pairing wars are back 


At least I have something to have fun with despite the lack of Obito.
The second RT is coming


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

Kishi did it , he killed the two, thats epic as hell


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

rubberguy said:


> Am I the only one that find this funny?



No, I think most of us do.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Oh no! Matrix better hope Hinata makes here move.


I thiught I was the only one to make a matrix joke


----------



## Turrin (Jan 22, 2014)

And I called that shit perfectly; because I knew Kishi could not resist beating our brains in w/ more parallels.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> No, I think most of us do.


i am genuinely laughing here , Kishi really did it


----------



## Jad (Jan 22, 2014)

Naruto Manga just got better - Sasuke and Naruto dead? Makes it more enjoyable for me, that's hella for sure.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 22, 2014)

That's my Maddy for ya ​


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Does that mean my baby is back 

Rennigan jr itachi 

T


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see the bull shit Kishi pulls to write himself out of this.
> 
> 
> Dis gonna be gud indeed.



obito still have a rinnegan so maybe if they stop black zetsu and Kari heal him he could revive them.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Unbelievable. Both died? lol


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

Kishi killed his 2 main characters!
also one week break it seems from 2ch comments.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 22, 2014)

Incoming 10+ threads about Naru/Saku and Sasu/Karin. 

A paring parallel was the LAST thing I expected from this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Although I know it's obviously not permanent, I'm actually interested in seeing what comes of this. Hopefully Kishi won't bore us with 3-4 chapters of repetitive dialogue.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 22, 2014)

... Well, at least Sasuke didn't get the Rinnegan.


----------



## GoldenMic (Jan 22, 2014)

So Sasuke got 2 Bitches crying for him?
Other option: Sakura is crying for naruto

SakuraxNaruto confirmed.
Poo Hinata. I always hoped she get naruto


----------



## Windowgazer (Jan 22, 2014)

The next few chapters will consist of images of Naruto's and Sasuke's memory intertwined with each other. They become one in the afterdeath


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Kishi killed his 2 main characters!
> also one week break it seems from 2ch comments.


and we get a fucking break? Kishi...


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Kishi killed his 2 main characters!
> also one week break it seems from 2ch comments.



NOOOOO, it's too soon!!


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

GoldenMic said:


> So Sasuke got 2 Bitches crying for him?
> Other option: Sakura is crying for naruto
> 
> SakuraxNaruto confirmed.
> Poo Hinata. I always hoped she get naruto



It begins


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ... Well, at least Sasuke didn't get the Rinnegan.



He's going to be revived with Hashirama's chakra.


----------



## Jad (Jan 22, 2014)

God, I hope this chapter has some action in it though. I hope Madara wasn't lecturing Sasuke for this entire chapter then dropped his ass on the ground in the last panel.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 22, 2014)

I remember when people laughed at me for saying Sasuke could die.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 22, 2014)

yes!!! side characters will finally have their moments!


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ... Well, at least Sasuke didn't get the Rinnegan.



Sasuke is dead,assuming he does gets resurrected i would assume he would fulfill the requirements to awaken the Rinnegan.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Revy said:


> Smells like NaruSaku and SasuKarin.


First thought that came to my mind as well.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 22, 2014)

Reaction chapter incoming 

Also - fuck Kishi and his break next week


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

time to talk with god


----------



## RasenganSake (Jan 22, 2014)

uuuh, exciting


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Reaction chapter incoming
> 
> Also - fuck Kishi and his break next week



Aaaaa man


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> yes!!! side characters will finally have their moments!



We get to see Ino's conference call no jutsu again, awesome.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, they're both dead finally?

Awesome. Didn't need Oro for that afterall. Madara saved the world.

Next manga, woohoo!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

tumblr tomorow will be a sight to see


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Reaction chapter incoming
> 
> Also - fuck Kishi and his break next week



man it seems like he always pull a break on a awesome cliffhanger.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jan 22, 2014)

I imagine that Obito will use Rinne Tensei again to revive Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 22, 2014)

LOL

madara puttin in work!

this is a fucking villain bitches


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

i wonder who will resurrect them.
they need Rinne tensei.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

Now with the two kids out of the picture, we can finally move to the main course after the break 



And why the hell Sakura's/Karin's tears more important than father seeing his son dead?


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol at Naruto dying so quickly. Dat Uzumaki life force.


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

Holy mother of god. That final page...

Yo.

Kishi.

Bro.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

Damn Kishi, after we got like 3 weeks without a chapter he gets a break... wtf


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

Seriously out of all the spoiler pics, it just had to fuel tbe pairing wars. ?


Judging by the alignment and Sakura's speech: Sakura is crying over Naruto while Karin is crying over Sasuke......!!!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 22, 2014)

That SPOILER: NARUTO DIES avatar was right all along.


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

These pairing fans yo. Shit's gonna be awesome


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 22, 2014)

Fuck all these fucking breaks man. >_<. This cliff hanger is too big. Maybe Gai might really go 8 gate on his ass.


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't even want to know how they're gonna twist that last page. But you bet it'll be glorious.

edit: Another break? Kishi, you barely worked these past three months.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Damn Kishi, after we got like 3 weeks without a chapter he gets a break... wtf



Kishi is definitely out of line. He could have taken as many breaks as he wanted during Obito's time, but he waits until now.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke is getting Rinnigan... Hashi gave him some of his sauce.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol at Naruto dying so quickly. Dat Uzumaki life force.



Even his mother was better.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

i wanna see Oro's reaction


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

Hopefully Naruto and Sasuke can top those two by dying right next to each other holding hands !!!!


.....One can jope !


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 22, 2014)

Well Sasuke got STOMPED


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol at Naruto dying so quickly. Dat Uzumaki life force.



hahaha people did not realize he was born whit half chromosome of a uzumaki.


----------



## Azula (Jan 22, 2014)

why would obito revive sasuke?
isnt he a newly converted naruto follower? having finally seen the light


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

>jokes about manga ending soon 
>breaks for lyfe


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Hopefully Naruto and Sasuke can top those two by dying right next to each other holding hands !!!!
> 
> 
> .....One can jope !



Chill' son.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

Neji will be coming back too, I guess, if someone uses the RT


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

R00t_Decision said:


> Sasuke is getting Rinnigan... Hashi gave him some of his sauce.



yea he already fulfilled the dying part.
its obvious at this point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

Next chapter Naruto and Sasuke will meet...Itachi. Then Itachi reveals himself as Rikudou.


----------



## John Connor (Jan 22, 2014)

well in 10 chapters everyone will have a Rinnegan


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Next chapter Naruto and Sasuke will meet...Itachi. Then Itachi reveals himself as Rikudou.



Another white-space therapy session?

Ok, but only if Itachi's there...


----------



## KyubiiMode (Jan 22, 2014)

Poor sasuke
and this chapter still The Super God mega saiyan Madara


----------



## SaiST (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> He's going to be revived with Hashirama's chakra.





vered said:


> Sasuke is dead,assuming he does gets resurrected i would assume he would fulfill the requirements to awaken the Rinnegan.


shaddap Klue/vered

Welp, with all the pairing talk, I'll probably be scarce these next couple of weeks.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 22, 2014)

Didn't even get to see PS vs PS


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Well Sasuke got STOMPED



Don't worry Blink-kun, everything will change once Sasuke makes his return.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Well Sasuke got STOMPED



at this point, its expected. i mean u didnt rly think sasuke was going to stand a chance so early in the fight did u...


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Well Sasuke got STOMPED



I'll still wait till next chapter but it really doesn't look good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2014)

i doupt that other than Madara,Tobirama and Karin will know that Sasuke died since he was pretty far of were the other shinnobi were.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 22, 2014)

So much for genjutsu or getting Rinnegan


----------



## John Connor (Jan 22, 2014)

KyubiiMode said:


> and this chapter still The Super God mega saiyan Madara


is there a different Madara?!


----------



## Gunners (Jan 22, 2014)

Well both of them got bodied. Also I predict pairing wars.


----------



## Windowgazer (Jan 22, 2014)

vered said:


> yea he already fulfilled the dying part.
> its obvious at this point.



Wait, he has to die in order to get the Rinnegan?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Well Sasuke got STOMPED


he never had a chance, dat Madara .


I think that the eye of the moon plan will succeed now, and then Naruto and Sasuke return to try to stop it while everybody is out.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

The Madara fight hit the usual shounen fight rock bottom quite fast, I must say. Things can only get better from here.


----------



## John Connor (Jan 22, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> Wait, he has to die in order to get the Rinnegan?


the working theory is you have to be on the verge of dieing while having EMS and Mokuton


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

John Connor said:


> is there a different Madara?!




Lol, what??


----------



## Revolution (Jan 22, 2014)

I seriously hope right before that scene, Karin punches Sasuke in the face.


----------



## Qwills (Jan 22, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Even his mother was better.



His mother also wasn't turning the tides of War/Combating tailed beasts/MAdara/OBito/Juubi/balls.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 22, 2014)

but godamn tho. lets hope madara rly doesnt get his other eye, let alone become jin. if he's capable of this much with just a fraction of his potential , i dont wana imagine any further


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2014)

omg, I second that on the upcoming pairing wars


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 22, 2014)

I predict Kishi reignites the pairing wars between NaruHina and NaruSaku with a break
What a piece of shit


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> he never had a chance, dat Madara .
> 
> 
> I think that the eye of the moon plan will succeed now, and then Naruto and Sasuke return to try to stop it while everybody is out.



Time for that "contrarian powers" thing to come into play.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 22, 2014)

To add to that, I'm glad that Sakura has a chance to shine


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 22, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> If Gaara is taking Naruto back to where Sakura and Tsunade are hanging out with the rest of the Alliance I predict pairinglulz to ensue.



Oh Kishimoto you magnificent bastard.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I'll still wait till next chapter but it really doesn't look good.




You mean, two weeks.


----------



## Jo-nov (Jan 22, 2014)

What does the text in the spoiler page say?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> but godamn tho. lets hope madara rly doesnt get his other eye, let alone become jin. if he's capable of this much with just a fraction of his potential , i dont wana imagine any further



Well, of course he won't be getting his other eye. Obito has it!


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm actually excited for the pairing shit.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 22, 2014)

I guess Sasuke and Naruto really do progress in pairs.....
Naruto is out so no progression for Sasuke.....
But Karen's demeanor is priceless.


----------



## John Connor (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, what??


he was saying how this is still godmode Madara implying he was waiting for a weaker version Madara

there is only godmode Madara


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Jo-nov said:


> What does the text in the spoiler page say?



We don't know. No translator on board.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Even his mother was better.



well Naruto is only 50% Uzumaki.


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

Well i think Madara cemented his status as the most bad ass villain who actually gets the job done.
the only one who came close in the "killings department" was Pain when he killed kakashi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 22, 2014)

Moody said:


> I'm actually excited for the pairing shit.


One of these days the shippers will work out that this isn't a romance manga.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 22, 2014)

Forecast predicts heavy chance of rin tensei


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I didn't expect him to DIE so early either



dying is just the beginning. this fight is obviously not going to end so fast. its supposed to be the greatest/biggest highlight battle in the manga


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

And it's confirmed, no chapter next week.


----------



## Lyanna (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my, the spoiler 

Pairing shitstorm incoming!


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> well Naruto is only 50% Uzumaki.



Yeah but people were hyping his uzumaki powers way too much before.



Agassi said:


> Oh my, the spoiler
> 
> Pairing shitstorm incoming!



I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## gershwin (Jan 22, 2014)

Kurama shouldn`t have entrusted Naruto to Gaara


----------



## Gunners (Jan 22, 2014)

It seems as though Naruto isn't dead, but Sasuke is.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> dying is just the beginning. this fight is obviously not going to end as fast as ppl expected



Once Madara becomes the Jinchuuriki, you should be modded, instantly.


----------



## Sora (Jan 22, 2014)

pairing shit oh god no!!!!


----------



## Revolution (Jan 22, 2014)

LOL, Imagine if 663 is the final chapter  

That means Madara wins


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

the fun part in this is that, if they are going down together, they probably end up in the same place together. What Naruto said during the kage summit arc, I suspect that Naruto and Sasuke will meet in the "afterlife" and talk things out, who knows, could be interesting.


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

Naruto is not dead but Sasuke is
Naruto is almost dead.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 22, 2014)

People in this manga have such amazing eyesight.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 22, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It seems as though Naruto isn't dead, but Sasuke is.



it appears both are dead


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jan 22, 2014)

The spoiler. I can't stop laughing. help.


Thinking the whole chapter is just a montage of horrified faces.


----------



## King BOo (Jan 22, 2014)

Revy said:


> Smells like NaruSaku and SasuKarin.



Sasuke is a crazy bitch, fitting he gets a crazy bitch.  It's so funny how the woman in this manga serve as the healers/protectors and rush to the aid of their fallen heroes c:

Sakura will be left with no one unless Naruto wants to play it like a king and have 2 bitches like a real Hokage should.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jan 22, 2014)

Poor Naruto.

I think he got the short end of the stick on this pairing nonsense.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

So I wonder whether the whole chapter was Madara vs Sasuke encounter


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't like the way Madara killed Sasuke, it was too lazy and effortless. At least play with the kid a little​


----------



## Monna (Jan 22, 2014)

Makes fucking sense that there would be no chapter next week.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 22, 2014)

i want to point out that this isn't the whole last page, and there is more to the page than has been shown


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 22, 2014)

lucky for madara itachi isn't around. cuz he would fuck madara's shit up so bad he'll speeden up the process of mugen tsukuyomi


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

gotta check for that old beep spoiler, maybe the answer is there


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice ending to the chapter...but seriously he needs another break?


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 22, 2014)

Im still pulling for Izanagi 

Imagine Sasuke trolled Karin


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Makes fucking sense that there would be no chapter next week.



Lel Kishi


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto is not dead *but Sasuke is*
> Naruto is almost dead.



Really ?


----------



## King BOo (Jan 22, 2014)

This is the perfect chance for Orochimaru to take Sasuke's body right before it dies :0


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto both look so peaceful and cute 



T-Bag said:


> lucky for madara itachi isn't around. cuz he would fuck madara's shit up so bad he'll speeden up the process of mugen tsukuyomi


Bro, Itachi-san is fodder compared to Madara, as apparently are all of the Akatsuki combined


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 22, 2014)

They're not dead.

Sakura says Naruto's about to die, which would make sense, but we know we're going to get some crazy power-up coming soon. Not sure what. 

Sasuke on the other hand, I'm expecting Sasuke to awaken the Rinnegan as he's on the verge of death, which is now. The reason Karin's saying he's dead is because she can't sense his chakra. She is a sensor. Because she can't sense it she makes the assumption. He's just clinging to life which falls in line with the Rinnegan theories. 

Next chapter will be pretty ridiculous for power-ups.

Anyway, I really wish I could stay away from the Telegrams for a week because I don't want to be in any pairing bullshit it is what it is. That's by far the worst part about this chapter. There was no need for Kishi to throw that in there like that. He could have cut those two out on the previous page and just showed Naruto and Sasuke alone on the last panel.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 22, 2014)

Moody said:


> Kishi wasn't lying when he said he didn't know what to do with madara.
> 
> Another week off to figure it out.



MTE

If the last page is them dying then what's happening the rest of the chapter? Reaction faces I assume...


----------



## calimike (Jan 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto is not dead but Sasuke is
> Naruto is almost dead.



My friend  translated _Both said Naruto will die._


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

at this point i would like to see Mugen tsukoyumi arc after Madara succeeds with his plan.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Karin: "He's really..."
Sakura: "At this rate... at this rate Naruto will be..."
Both: "Dead..."

No chapter next week








So they are not dead yet?


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2014)

About the dead thing, there's a heartbeat sound effect above both their panels and then a big partial/trailing off heartbeat sound effect in between them.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke revives himself via Rinne Tensei Plus Ultra.




All is going according to my plan.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

calimike said:


> My friend  translated _Both said Naruto will die._


So are they both crying for Naruto? Poor Sauce


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 22, 2014)

What if Minato doesn't notice yet?


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

Kishi can't pull the trigger? Typical


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 22, 2014)

What's up with the no chapter next week?  Didn't Kishi just have a two week break.....


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 22, 2014)

Have people started arguing about who between Naruto and Sasuke went out more like a G, or have I missed?


vered said:


> Naruto is not dead but Sasuke is
> Naruto is almost dead.



?hahahaha, wow.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 22, 2014)

Seriously though, you think bunshin variants would be the choice method of approaching Madara. You can't beat him long range ( because Ninjutsu do not work) fair enough, but don't approach a Rinnegan wielding senjutsu user with your actual body. Sasuke only has himself to blame for the ass whooping he just received.


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2014)

Also it's hard to tell because in that last speech bubble there's just the kanji for the word "death" so there's no way to tell if they're saying dying/already dead/etc.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

I loke how a simple stab killed sasuke 

Although. ... not dead yet 

Well, sasuke is I think but naruto should also die since now I am hyped .


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What if Minato doesn't notice yet?



A whole chapter worth of reaction panels. Only Kishi can fuck that one up


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

Geg said:


> About the dead thing, there's a heartbeat sound effect above both their panels and then a big partial/trailing off heartbeat sound effect in between them.



so both are dying at the exact same time?


----------



## Narutaru (Jan 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> Karin: "He's really..."
> Sakura: "At this rate... at this rate Naruto will be..."
> Both: "Dead..."
> 
> ...



Sakura is saying that Naruto will die soon. Karin is saying Sasuke is already dead.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> They're not dead.
> 
> Sakura says Naruto's about to die, which would make sense, but we know we're going to get some crazy power-up coming soon. Not sure what.
> 
> ...


well, Madara did say he awakened it right before his death, which is strange because, well, it implies that he actually died.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke's dead, Naruto's on the cusp of death

Look at the page again


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Guess we won't be seeing Melas around for another couple weeks.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 22, 2014)

So this chapter ends the same way as last week ? and no chapter next week ? smfh


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What if Minato doesn't notice yet?


For him Obito is more important than his son  That's the spirit.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Geg said:


> About the dead thing, there's a heartbeat sound effect above both their panels and then a big partial/trailing off heartbeat sound effect in between them.



Ah man. There not dead?


----------



## calimike (Jan 22, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So are they both crying for Naruto? Poor Sauce



Strange! they both crying for Naruto...!? Poor Sauce


----------



## Monna (Jan 22, 2014)

What I want to know is why are those useless kunoichi crying instead of healing? They have one job.


----------



## αce (Jan 22, 2014)

confirmed
madara is the raid boss


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Poor Naruto.
> 
> I think he got the short end of the stick on this pairing nonsense.



If Naruto was not dying, I think he would have been in the clouds that the girl he always pined for is actually paying attention to him over her childhood crush who is also dying (Sasuke).

Still, I find Naruto's taste rather stupid.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Rosi said:


> For him Obito is more important  That's the spirit.



I hope Obito regains his will, and calmly hands the remaining Rinnegan over to Black Zetsu. Perfect way to end his story.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 22, 2014)

I remember back when Madara was "faildara"


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

Geg said:


> About the dead thing, there's a heartbeat sound effect above both their panels and then a big partial/trailing off heartbeat sound effect in between them.


ohhh thats good, they are about to die together so, Kishi wants us to hold our breath


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

calimike said:


> Strange! they both crying for Naruto...!? Poor Sauce



i think geg translation is clear.
Sasura crying for naruto while Karin cries for Sasuke.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well, Madara did say he awakened it right before his death, which is strange because, well, it implies that he actually died.



It's probably going to be something ridiculous like Kakashi somehow between life and death when he was about to die. It's just too predictable for the Rinnegan. We just know he's getting it. What I'm wondering about is Sasuke's health though. I don't know if the Rinnegan heals you but he needs some serious healing, maybe he will use SM early in the chapter and then with the Rinnegan awakening the SM heals him? I'm not sure. 

Naruto is a wild card because I'm not sure how he's surviving. They can do the "Uzumaki family" thing if they want but I think we're going to get a "Child of Destiny" save for him. Getting the other half of Kyuubi won't save him unless Kishi write it into the series randomly.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 22, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> So this chapter ends the same way as last week ? and no chapter next week ? smfh



This week we might be spared the 50 threads about how Sasuke outwitted Madara and how Minato is still faster than Tobirama?


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I remember back when Madara was "faildara"



That was before he was seen wielding the Rinnegan. :ignoramus


----------



## Monna (Jan 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I remember back when Madara was "faildara"


His amount of haters hasn't exactly gotten any less.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I remember back when Madara was "faildara"


life is such a thing


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

vered said:


> i think geg translation is clear.
> Sasura crying for naruto while Karin cries for Sasuke.



and Hinata doesn't give a shit 

Minato doesn't either, apparently. Kishi is such a weird person. I understand the parallels, pairing shit and everything, but depriving the father of the cliffhanger reaction panel


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> What I want to know is why are those useless kunoichi crying instead of healing? They have one job.




correction: karins bawwing. sakura looks like she's rushing to the scene to help


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, at leaswT sasukarin ma a comeback


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

@jane crocker Not like these hoes are worth a damn anyways.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> life is such a thing



This was when we thought he was failbito


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

this development is epic and unexpected, Kishi is going all out

i am glad that the villain who managed this is Madara, i think that even Kishi saw how much he fucked up with Obito so he is going all out with Mads


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 22, 2014)

Neither Naruto or Sasuke is going to die. Lovely break cliffhanger. I remember some years ago Itachi ripped sasuke eye out.


----------



## Monna (Jan 22, 2014)

Moody said:


> @jane crocker Not like these hoes are worth a damn anyways.


They are worth enough for Kishimoto to waste panel space drawing them


----------



## Khyle (Jan 22, 2014)

Both died, finally my dream came true. 

/jk 

also, brace yourselves for the inevitable pairing wars


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 22, 2014)

Naruto looks bad... Sasuke looks REALLY dead.
Oh my... Also, kishi just seems to have a knack for not writing exactly when it's worst for me (I start school up next week. FUUUGGG.)

If this is the last page, there must have been some dialog or conflict happening.
Karin being there means orochimaru is also there. Fushi tensei anyone?


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 22, 2014)

Early prediction for 663: 

Madara vs. Hinata


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Sakura thinking about Naruto instead of Sasuke when they are both dying.  Omg finally positive character development for Sakura.


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

this week we'll get lots of pairing wars going by the last page.
what about Hinata?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> That was before he was seen wielding the Rinnegan. :ignoramus



Madara was supposedly irrelevant fodder to be defeated by Hashirama right up until chapter 656 for some. It had nothing to do with Rinnegan.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 22, 2014)

Well there's a valuable lesson to learn from this.....Depiction > All...
Sasuke didn't even get a chance to use Susano'o.....
Or a clone.....

How "convenient" for Madara.
Just like those chakara rods and their fondness for senju back's.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Neither Naruto or Sasuke is going to die. Lovely break cliffhanger. I remember some years ago Itachi ripped sasuke eye out.



The same thing happened with the Chiyo fight as well. There's been too many of these in the manga but it is what it is. 

I will say this is the perfect time for Sakura to show she's surpassed Tsunade by doing something Tsunade isn't able to do and that's stop Naruto from dying. She can prove she's a greater medical ninja finally. Although, I think we're going to get the "Child of Prophecy" or "Uzumaki heritage" thing here.

I'm not worried about Sasuke much since he's about to get the Rinnegan. He's on the verge of dying, he has Hashirama's chakra, if he doesn't get it I'd be surprised but he's fine here.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara was supposedly irrelevant fodder to be defeated by Hashirama right up until chapter 656 for some. It had nothing to do with Rinnegan.



Oh, I was purposely excluding the Obito faithful. :ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

i havent been this excited about this manga in so much time 


btw about them crying, i think that Gaara might have brought Naruto for Sakura, while Karin can sense Sasuke, thats why they are thinking about each one


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol @ people jumping the gun when it's only one page.


----------



## Monna (Jan 22, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I will say this is the perfect time for Sakura to show she's surpassed Tsunade by doing something Tsunade isn't able to do and that's stop Naruto from dying. She can prove she's a greater medical ninja finally.


Hopefully Kishi's editors would never let him waste a chapter on such nonsense.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 22, 2014)

All this does, unfortunately, is confirm the use of the Rinnegan later on. Brace yourselves.

Unless Chiyo's jutsu comes back and saves the day.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

vered said:


> this week we'll get lots of pairing wars going by the last page.
> what about Hinata?



*"Na-Na-Naruto-kun!.....A-a-ah...."*

*faints*




At best, she will mutter his name and etc.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> Sakura thinking about Naruto instead of Sasuke when they are both dying.  Omg finally positive character development for Sakura.



Inb4 she doesn't yet realize Sasuke is dying. :ignoramus


Regardless, NaruSaku is cannon. Deal with it Matrix.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

vered said:


> this week we'll get lots of pairing wars going by the last page.
> what about Hinata?


Narusaku is a given....


But sasukarin will get a lot of flank this week from naruhina fans trying to prove sasusaku .


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> Sakura thinking about Naruto instead of Sasuke when they are both dying.  Omg finally positive character development for Sakura.



You know Kishi's just gonna shit on that later. 

You know it. I know it


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 22, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The same thing happened with the Chiyo fight as well. There's been too many of these in the manga but it is what it is.
> 
> I will say this is the perfect time for Sakura to show she's surpassed Tsunade by doing something Tsunade isn't able to do and that's stop Naruto from dying. She can prove she's a greater medical ninja finally. Although, I think we're going to get the "Child of Prophecy" or "Uzumaki heritage" thing here.
> 
> I'm not worried about Sasuke much since he's about to get the Rinnegan. He's on the verge of dying, he has Hashirama's chakra, if he doesn't get it I'd be surprised but he's fine here.



Didn't the last page just confirm Sasuke's dead? Not Naruto yet, but Karin, the sensor, diagnosed him as dead. At least according to Geg, I think.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Hopefully Kishi's editors would never let him waste a chapter on such nonsense.



Wishful thinking? I see some still cling to old faith. :ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

So Sasuke will get an Uzumaki for himself, couldnt have Naruto, but


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> Narusaku is a given....
> 
> 
> But sasukarin will get a lot of flank this week from naruhina fans trying to prove sasusaku .



Man I think I feel worst for the NaruHina fandom now


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Inb4 she doesn't yet realize Sasuke is dying. :ignoramus



Either she and Minato got a giant page together or they are both just too stupid to realize a gigantic fox flying through the air and getting eaten.

People not seeing Sasuke is forgivable though. Unless someone is a sensor he's not exactly easy to see.


----------



## Virgofenix (Jan 22, 2014)

Sakura's the one caring about Naruto probably because she's healing him. 

WHY NO CHAPTER NEXT WEEK?


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Didn't the last page just confirm Sasuke's dead? Not Naruto yet, but Karin, the sensor, diagnosed him as dead. At least according to Geg, I think.



Both of their heart beats trailed off. They're in the same condition.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jan 22, 2014)

Hopefully they both die and meet in the afterlife.

Then they can have their fight there and settle their differences.

And it takes like 10 chapters, and gets us away from the current fight that has gone on far too long.


----------



## BroKage (Jan 22, 2014)

I remember the "who do you want Madara to kill threads" and they pretty much all said to keep your choices realistic and don't list Naruto/Sasuke.

A few of us listed them anyway.

Our faith has been rewarded.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Didn't the last page just confirm Sasuke's dead? Not Naruto yet, but Karin, the sensor, diagnosed him as dead. At least according to Geg, I think.


they are dying together, the difference is that Karin can sense, and Sakura cant. The heartbeat does the deal.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 22, 2014)

I would laugh my ass off if Naruto dies and then he gets revived by the alliance's combined tears. Make it happen.


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, Karin probably as a sensor , didn't manage to sense his chakra concluding that he is dead,as she senses no chakra from him. Most likely he is on the verge of dying ,about the awaken a new power.


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2014)

Watch Orochimaru just immediately edo tensei them


----------



## auem (Jan 22, 2014)

what a pointless cliffhanger...we all know they will stand up stronger....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 22, 2014)

Sooo new color page guesses?

Yamato returns with the coffins?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

you know, it should mean that Sakura is useless even when trying to heal someone


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 22, 2014)

Dat sasuke as expected using the true power of the sharingan to use "play dead only to summon forbidden jutsu" jutsu.  genius


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I would laugh my ass off if Naruto dies and then he gets revived by the alliance's combined tears. Make it happen.



pokemon movie for the...win?

so, kyuubi got pulled out of nardo right? sorry I skimmed the last chapter


----------



## azurelegance (Jan 22, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The same thing happened with the Chiyo fight as well. There's been too many of these in the manga but it is what it is.
> 
> *I will say this is the perfect time for Sakura to show she's surpassed Tsunade* by doing something Tsunade isn't able to do and that's stop Naruto from dying. She can prove she's a greater medical ninja finally. Although, I think we're going to get the "Child of Prophecy" or "Uzumaki heritage" thing here.
> 
> I'm not worried about Sasuke much since he's about to get the Rinnegan. He's on the verge of dying, he has Hashirama's chakra, if he doesn't get it I'd be surprised but he's fine here.



This, *yes. *

Naruto and Sasuke should stay down for a few weeks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Im still pulling for Izanagi
> 
> *Imagine Sasuke trolled Karin*



would not be the only time.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 22, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Didn't the last page just confirm Sasuke's dead? Not Naruto yet, but Karin, the sensor, diagnosed him as dead. At least according to Geg, I think.



It's the stereotypical cliffhanger chapter and considering she can't sense his chakra she's assuming he's dead. The heartbeat will likely start up next chapter with some explosion and new powers for them. 

Mind you, Naruto couldn't feel Kakashi's chakra in Sage Mode when he returned to Konoha and that's when Kakashi was teetering on the edge of life and death during Pain's Invasion. Kakashi wasn't officially dead then yet either. Same thing is happening to Sasuke, the difference is he's going to awaken the Rinnegan.



Jane Crocker said:


> Hopefully Kishi's editors would never let him waste a chapter on such nonsense.



It's Kishimoto so anything is possible. 





azurelegance said:


> This, *yes. *
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke should stay down for a few weeks.



Yeah but I see next chapter with them unleashing some new unseen power out of nowhere. Hopefully Sakura does something though.


----------



## GoldenMic (Jan 22, 2014)

Since both are dead we get new parings:
Sakura x Karin

and

Naruto x Sasuke in the Afterlife


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Man I think I feel worst for the NaruHina fandom now



I wonder how many people will take down their nh fanfiction on the net and reupload it when kishi does another paring troll again


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

BroKage said:


> I remember the "who do you want Madara to kill threads" and they pretty much all said to keep your choices realistic and don't list Naruto/Sasuke.
> 
> A few of us listed them anyway.
> 
> Our faith has been rewarded.



   

Pretty sure I recall that thread. Do you have a link?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 22, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I would laugh my ass off if Naruto dies and then he gets revived by the alliance's combined tears. Make it happen.



This is actually very likely.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Seriously though, you think bunshin variants would be the choice method of approaching Madara. You can't beat him long range ( because Ninjutsu do not work) fair enough, but don't approach a Rinnegan wielding senjutsu user with your actual body. Sasuke only has himself to blame for the ass whooping he just received.



i am still surprised Sasuke did not used Susanoo to defend against Madara stap.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you know, it should mean that Sakura is useless even when trying to heal someone



As if kishi hasnt done that before with her healing shikamaru ck


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Well, Karin probably as a sensor , didn't manage to sense his chakra concluding that he is dead,as she senses no chakra from him. Most likely he is on the verge of dying ,about the awaken a new power.



Same thing happened with Danzo.......


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2014)

Damn, I know it's temporary, but Madara swatting away the 2 strongest heroes in the manga like this is insane


I don't see how this guy could believably fall. It's going to be bullshit, but if it's epically bad, atleast theirs some amusement in that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke really are romeo and juliet


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

GoldenMic said:


> Since both are dead we get new parings:
> Sakura x Karin
> 
> and
> ...





It was the plan along. Yuri endgame ftw. Nardo and Sasuke having a moment in the afterlife before returning would be nice, all jokes aside.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> i am still surprised Sasuke did not used Susanoo to defend against Madara stap.



Well, we haven't yet seen the whole chapter. Only the last page.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 22, 2014)

Wasn't Karin able to heal Sasuke easily from the damage that happened to him from Danzos kunai? 
It's amazing that all of sudden she can't heal a sword wound.


----------



## King BOo (Jan 22, 2014)

Geg said:


> Watch Orochimaru just immediately edo tensei them



That'd actually be pretty freaky, Naruto sees his Sasuke's corpse is like wtf T-T...see's his corpse WTF, see's Sasuke WTF!!!!? Realizes they're zombies.  Well, fuck.

Hinata: FUCCK NOO


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> i am still surprised Sasuke did not used Susanoo to defend against Madara stap.



i think the Rinnegan suspension power that Madara used actually prevented Sasuke from using chakra,or any jutsu for that matter which would make it extremely haxxed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> As if kishi hasnt done that before with her healing shikamaru ck


someone important


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Elia said:


> Wasn't Karin able to heal Sasuke easily from the damage that happened to him from Danzos kunai?
> It's amazing that all of sudden she can't hears a sword wound.



Maybe she's not anywhere close to his current location, but can only feel his chakra.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 22, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I would laugh my ass off if Naruto dies and then he gets revived by the alliance's combined tears. Make it happen.



yes, let's get all pokemon movie on this manga.


----------



## Krippy (Jan 22, 2014)

Damn

That's some crazy genjutsu Madara's in right now


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 22, 2014)

I predict I'm going to need some more tissues.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Elia said:


> Wasn't Karin able to heal Sasuke easily from the damage that happened to him from Danzos kunai?
> It's amazing that all of sudden she can't hears a sword wound.



I dont think she is even in the same area as sasuke seeing that everyone is flying around to get from one point to another.

I think she sensed him


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

Elia said:


> Wasn't Karin able to heal Sasuke easily from the damage that happened to him from Danzos kunai?
> It's amazing that all of sudden she can't hears a sword wound.


the problem seems to be the distance, Sasuke went there alone, he was reckless


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 22, 2014)

i think Sasuke powering up with the Rinnengan is inevitable, but what will Naruto get ? The other Bijuu Powers ?


----------



## Jad (Jan 22, 2014)

Entire Chapter:

- Madara lectures Sasuke 
-Tobirama tries to stop Madara from corrupting him
- Tobirama gets eliminated
- Madara: "Join the dark side or die"
- Sasuke: "Sounds tempting buuuu-"
- Madara: "To late" /slaughters
- Madara: "Time for Gai to Die"
- Gai: "Why do people keep saying that? Is this some sort of inside joke?"
- End Page (Look at spoilers)


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

Poor Alliance and the rest of the fodders. They've been through so much in just one day


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> I predict I'm going to need some more tissues.



Yeah, all the cleaning from the shitstorm  youl have to do this weak will make anyone cry


----------



## christoncrutches (Jan 22, 2014)

Obito set to use Rinne Tensei?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke and Karin's situation is no different than what happened with Naruto and Kakashi arcs ago. 

Naruto couldn't feel Kakashi's chakra in Sage Mode when he returned to Konoha and that's when Kakashi was teetering on the edge of life and death during Pain's Invasion. Kakashi wasn't officially dead then yet either. Same thing is happening to Sasuke, the difference is he's going to awaken the Rinnegan.

Naruto own situation here is a different story. His return will be even more hax.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 22, 2014)

LMAO, that panel is something narhin and sasusaku wished to have. o the tears inc


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> I predict I'm going to need some more tissues.


me too babe, lets drink our hearts out, our babies are dying together


----------



## Krippy (Jan 22, 2014)

A rinnegan power that prevent someone from using moving and using ninjustu at the same time? 

Way too broken. Thats pretty much impossible to counter unless you can break his hold with some bullshit PnJ


----------



## Dogescartes (Jan 22, 2014)

Imagine if there is not a chapter after this chapter, and this is the real end 

1 week break, moar like endless break


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> I predict I'm going to need some more tissues.



Not sure if fapping or tears.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 22, 2014)

No idea if I should rage or mark out.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 22, 2014)

Elia said:


> Wasn't Karin able to heal Sasuke easily from the damage that happened to him from Danzos kunai?
> It's amazing that all of sudden she can't heal a sword wound.



A stab to the heart is more severe than a stab to the stomach.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 22, 2014)

I predict in 663 Naruto's and Sasuke's souls will meet outside of their bodies and they'll confess their eternal love to each other and they'll both revive with a power up. 



Ladies and gentlemen I give you the Heartogan and the HCM or Heart-chakra-mode


----------



## King BOo (Jan 22, 2014)

fedecala said:


> Imagine if there is not chapter after this chapter, and this is the real end
> 
> 1 week break, moar like endless break



Kishi announces new manga, the adventures of MADARA AND ZETSU


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 22, 2014)

Does Kish really expect us to believe they're dead?  It's so damn obvious they're going to somehow get up in a few chapters stronger than ever (Sasuke will likely have the rinnegan and Naruto will get something) and end up wrecking Madara.


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

Krippy said:


> A rinnegan power that prevent someone from using moving and using ninjas at the same time?
> 
> Way too broken. That pretty much impossible to counter unless you can break his hold with some bullshit PnJ



And he dosent need a direct eye contact to do that as well.
way too broken indeed.
but we'll soon get a confirmation if that's indeed what happened.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Krippy said:


> A rinnegan power that prevent someone from using moving and using ninjustu at the same time?
> 
> Way too broken. Thats pretty much impossible to counter unless you can break his hold with some bullshit PnJ



If it is a Rinnegan ability, one can't honestly be surprised.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> Yeah, all the cleaning from the shitstorm  youl have to do this weak will make anyone cry



Oh yeah, that too. I was talking about muh boy being in trubbles  I hate to see him like this oh god someone support me I'm fucking weak in the knees now

KISHI
I WILL FIND YOU

But still, I pity my peers in this section. They're going to get most of the shit. I can just baleet it and say it's because of spoilers...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Elia said:


> Wasn't Karin able to heal Sasuke easily from the damage that happened to him from Danzos kunai?
> It's amazing that all of sudden she can't hears a sword wound.



Apparently the kunai didn't hit any of his vital organs. With Killer Bee, Sasuke used raiton to prevent the stabbing wounds from being deep.

Now he got pierced through the heart without a way to minimize damage.

And Kushina according to Tobi was impressive for not dying right away but her death was clear. She even said that she plans to have Kurama resealed inside her so that they both die...which means that even getting the bijuu back won't help.


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

Kishi never once thought we were intelligent saiyan prince.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Does Kish really expect us to believe they're dead?  It's so damn obvious they're going to somehow get up in a few chapters stronger than ever (Sasuke will likely have the rinnegan and Naruto will get something) and end up wrecking Madara.



Just shut up and enjoy the moment like the rest of us. [



NF IS ALIVE!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> i think Sasuke powering up with the Rinnengan is inevitable, but what will Naruto get ? The other Bijuu Powers ?


Naruto might get something from the bijuu chakra inside of him, while Sasuke gets rinnegan. See how they are paralleling, having something inside that could manifest under a certain circunstance.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the problem seems to be the distance, Sasuke went there alone, he was reckless



He had rennigan hawk sage


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not sure if fapping or tears.



Both


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> me too babe, lets drink our hearts out, our babies are dying together


Oh Jeannepoo <3 I knew they'd be in a pickle and I fucking love that they've been fighting together and all but noes my babies ;_; I also love Madara to bits so I'm so fucking conflicted now

YAY MADARA DOING REALLY AWESOME SHIT
NOOOO NARUTO
NOOOO SASUKE

U FUKKEN WOT M8 is what I've been saying for the past few weeks 

... I totally want to see that theory about Sasuke getting the Rinnegan come true tho, and Naruto, I dunno what the fuck will happen to him while he's on the verge of death but KISHI I NEED SOME HAPPY NARUTO seriously I do 


Klue said:


> Not sure if fapping or tears.



...


It's kind of both. (don't judge)


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I predict in 663 Naruto's and Sasuke's souls will meet outside of their bodies and they'll confess their eternal love to each other and they'll both revive with a power up.
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen I give you the Heartogan and the HCM or Heart-chakra-mode



So the NaruSaku/SasuKarin/NaruHina was this week is truly so pointless?

The girls will commit suicide when they see the boys embraced in a passionate kiss as it is finally 1200% clear what their sexual preferences are.

Gotta give Madara some credit for being the only villain who truly will force Kishi to go all out will plot shields. Literally only the author can save now Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

I guess one can hope that somehow, Sakura learn how to use Chiyo's revive jutsu so that she can revive Naruto and she dies and we no longer have yo put up with her !


DO IT, KISHI !!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 22, 2014)

After reading the chapter I'm still surprised people thought they'd actually die.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 22, 2014)

So 2 weeks break? Aww man.


----------



## Omolara (Jan 22, 2014)

Well... shit. I _almost_ believe it. We all know Sasuke's about to get back up after actually giving words to his new determination, but Kishi really did sell it this week.

This chapter at least confirms that literally nobody knows what the hell is going on anymore (except Gaara and Karin, apparently... and Orochimaru). The one thing I was not expecting was anything remotely shippy outside of NaruHina stuff... and I'm a shipper. I suppose it only makes sense for Karin to be the one to notice because, crappy characterization issues aside, she is one badass sensor. 
Overall, I'm just happy to finally see other people existing and doing stuff. And Sakura is doing things! Plus the return of Swirly! I actually thought I'd gotten trolled with that for a minute before going back and realizing that it was real.


----------



## theninjaskater (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello. First post here. Chapter was ok,  Good ol' Madara doing work.


----------



## gershwin (Jan 22, 2014)

So are they dead or only on the verge?


----------



## The 10 tailed wolf (Jan 22, 2014)

Why does he bother to troll us?? It's obvious they're not going to die


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 22, 2014)

Well,at least now we know why the alliance couldn't help Naruto and the other bijuus....but man,what a chapter!
I don't know if I should be sad or excited about the whole thing...


----------



## theninjaskater (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't like how Karin still obsesses over Sasuke.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> After reading the chapter I'm still surprised people thought they'd actually die.



thought and wishing are two different things.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 22, 2014)

Btw I really liked the whole scene with Naruto and the others,trying to save him.It's my favorite scene of the chapter.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 22, 2014)

Remember body and eyes of Rikudou? Naruto will eat the god fruit and Sasuke will get rinnegan.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 22, 2014)

Awsome chapter, just like the previous one. Hopefully Kishi keeps it at this pace. 

-Sasuke is not getting the Rinnengan, what makes people think this. 
-Spiral Zetsu summoned Hashiramas Budha statue (granted multiple times smaller, which puts him high-up there)
-Hiruzen at least showing us why he was called the professor, FINALLY. 
-Madara is going for Obito, where Kakashi and Minato are, I'm intrigued to see what will happen there
-Sasuke's bloody face pressed against the rock though  haha 
-Let me get this straight, its Edo Hiruzen Vs Miniature Budha? The SA really need Teuchi to intervene at this point.
-I can't really predict the events to unfold next, that's another good sign. 
-Where is it said Naruto will be out for 2 weeks? I highly doubt it, its just 2 weeks after the long Hiatus.


----------



## WanderSotC (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, first time poster here.

I really liked this chap (IMO all chaps since Madaras rebirth have been amazing). I think Naruto will somehow survive because he still is the MC and we haven't read a single thought/inner speech of him since the Kyuubi got pulled out, doubt Kishi would kill him off that way. Sasuke is in more dire state I think, it doesn't look like Karin will/can help him, so only Hashiramas Chakra/Jutsu can do this now. I still think this won't happen because Naruto AND Sasuke coming out alive would be too much of a miracle.

Now, personally speaking... I started following Naruto only in 2006 (man I feel old now xD) and Sasuke was always the guy I rooted for, eventhough he had is ups and downs. I didn't know what his end game was, but I always hoped that by the end of the manga he would come to rest and find peace somewhere (or with someone). Seeing him helpless getting stabbed by Madara, even leaving Tobirama shocked and disgusted, was really hard to watch... I know he is a very polarizing character with lots of fans/haters, but I think no one can deny that he really lived a horrible life. Seeing him failing to get up, trying to catch breath and even worse, dying alone out there with no one (besides Karin) giving a fuck, while on the opposite seeing Narutos friends all together and fighting for his life, was really horrible 

To bad next chapter comes in 2  weeks, can't wait for the conclusion!


----------



## Sin3dd (Jan 22, 2014)

Chapter 662: The Real End
As the title suggest, this is the Real End...the End for the Allied Shinobi is HERE!! They are in a great danger!
We entered the 15th year of serialization, the cover is cool but Elysium is where Naruto will go. In case you know something about Philosophy, you will understand. Just a joke, makes sense anyway!
Sage Art: Wood Release: True Several Thousand Hands is so...is perfect, it will look amazing in Anime. Spiral Zetsu is back, we haven't seen him since Obito was a child.
Onoki: "We have to leave Madara to that Naruto kid"
You are Kage and senile too, Naruto is dying. Naruto is fighting with unlimited chakra since...since from Obito's last fight.
Finally, some important characters appears in this chapter. I wonder if Orochimaru will just stand aside and watch Sasuke dying or will interfere.
Kiba: " Did he defeat Madara?" (asking Gaara if Naruto defeated Madara)
rofl, I didn't knew Kiba was so stupid!! No Kiba, he didn't defeat Madara.
Hinata is now out of chakra, running...and running. I doubt the Third Hokage will be able to do something...
It's been a long time since we saw both Naruto and Sasuke defeated. Considering this is the Last Battle, this must happen!
Ohh damn, the manga will take another week break. Geez, it was 2 weeks of January with no Manga and now again.
It's impossible for Naruto and Sasuke to die, they'll survive somehow. Btw, Number 666 is getting close, number of the beast lol!


----------



## The 10 tailed wolf (Jan 22, 2014)

theninjaskater said:


> I don't like how Karin still obsesses over Sasuke.



Karin?!? How about Naruto?? Cause last time I checked, Sasuke was seconds away from killing Sakura, and they both welcome him back in open arms.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 22, 2014)

Im happy Sakura is going to have a big part in all the Naruto stuff. i think it would have been good if Sakura knew Sasuke was dying and she made the decision to stay with Naruto. I think it obvious she would because Nauto is more important but it still would have been a good moment for Sakura. This could also probably the moment Sakura realises she loves Naruto. i dont want Sakura to die either. And really!!?? a break... we just got back :'(

as for oro i feel he hasnt been paid off and its too late now because he has been to humanized. I think it would have been good to see the ninja alliance fight a while ago because everyone has wondered where the kages and the fodder have been when there is only a handful of people fighting madara. and i wonder if anyone is in the spiral zetsu, a lot of people have been saying its yamato lol.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

theninjaskater said:


> I don't like how Karin still obsesses over Sasuke.





The 10 tailed wolf said:


> Karin?!? How about Naruto?? Cause last time I checked, Sasuke was seconds away from killing Sakura, and they both welcome him back in open arms.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Jan 22, 2014)

I wonder what cheap technique will bring them back.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 22, 2014)

WanderSotC said:


> Hi, first time poster here.
> 
> I really liked this chap (IMO all chaps since Madaras rebirth have been amazing). I think Naruto will somehow survive because he still is the MC and we haven't read a single thought/inner speech of him since the Kyuubi got pulled out, doubt Kishi would kill him off that way. Sasuke is in more dire state I think, it doesn't look like Karin will/can help him, so only Hashiramas Chakra/Jutsu can do this now. I still think this won't happen because Naruto AND Sasuke coming out alive would be too much of a miracle.
> 
> ...



I never though it possible, but I think you just made me feel bad for Sasuke.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 22, 2014)

This chapter was AWESOME.

I don't care what other people say and think: this manga often amazes me in a great way (like this chapter did).
Call me biased, call me blind, but I freakin' love the Naruto series.

Dat Kishimoto


----------



## slimsh4d3y (Jan 22, 2014)

> I wonder what cheap technique will bring them back.


Minato gives Naruto the Yin chakra and Sasuke gets the rinnegan YAY 

In all seriousness, great chapter. Sarutobi is kicking some butt and Gaara & Sakura are playing a role in the (growing more insane) Naruto revival process. Gets a solid 9/10 from me. The only thing keeping it from getting a perfect rating is the fact that we are essentially still where we were last chapter: Naruto and Sasuke are dying.

I do question Kishimoto including essentially useless panels of Hinata this chapter. I mean, she literally did nothing besides forget that she has byakugan and fall on her face. Is it just pairing fanservice or will she play a larger role in the near future? 

HATE that we have to wait two weeks to find everything out though!


----------



## Rasho Senin (Jan 23, 2014)

Seemed like a weird chapter to me, like the characters or the style of the manga was a bit off. Maybe it's the break that changed my perseption.


----------



## takL (Jan 23, 2014)

the chap cover is great. with a tint of  gantz feels.


----------



## takL (Jan 24, 2014)

ill post the full trans to the translation section later.
 for now, some of the lines from the raw

# 662:  the very end

Tobirama: Madara...
How dare you! 
...

Sasuke: ugh..!
Maddy: that you have those eyes is proof that you've been after something while losing many things
Sasuke: Ow.......
Maddy: ...but that'll be over, here.
Your losing you (=your life).... it’s whats called the very(/bitter) end. 
Sasuke:  ugh..

Sasuke 'puff' 'punt' (sfx: sit up) (sfx: shove)
Sasuke 'dump...'
Maddy: ...
(Itachi:  that you might have managed to change father and mother...and the Uchiha...)
Sasuke: how can...  i die... i ...cannot...die...
Sasuke: WoOOOO!! (sfx: shove)

Sasuke: ouch! (sfx: dump!)
Maddy:.........
(sfx: zunk!)
Maddy ‘slide'
Sasuke: Itachi’s...reason ....for living..
(Itachi: No matter how many dark sides and contradictions the village has, 
I'm Itachi Uchiha from Konoha. )
Sasuke: (can't.end)  like.. this...
sasuke in his mind: Till I show(/present) the true Kage that.... CREATES...the true village (=home)...
Sasuke: I...

"Refuse to die!!"


----------



## kingdom123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sasuke does not need to have senju chakra to use izanagi, but without senju chakra, he will lose one of his eyes.


----------

